# Do We Have A Woman Beater?



## migtig

Or just a giant douchbag?  

Threatening WithRespect with physical violence:


GW8345 said:


> As far as seeing how crazy you really are, if you want to resort to physical violence that’s your choice, be advised though, that you would just as sooner want to sand paper a Bobcat’s arse in a phone booth then to get violent with me.



Threatening Sockgirl77 with physical violence


GW8345 said:


> Socki, you couldn’t beat your way out of a wet paper bag.
> 
> And if you ever take a swing at me I will drop you like a bad habit, woman or no woman. The minute you threaten me you are no longer considered a woman in my eyes but threat and I will do everything in my power to eliminate that threat.
> 
> Are we clear on that?


----------



## sockgirl77

It's multiple choice!


----------



## MJ

I'm voting here!  http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/272113-grumpiest-forumite.html


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Really?


----------



## migtig

MJ said:


> I'm voting here!  http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/272113-grumpiest-forumite.html





Chris0nllyn said:


> Really?



I know I can't think of who is the grumpiest forumite either...


----------



## KDENISE977

EPIC  Doucher !!


----------



## vraiblonde

Did no one look at the thread and see that she threatened him first?


----------



## withrespect

vraiblonde said:


> Did no one look at the thread and see that she threatened him first?



I didn't threaten him ... I meant if anyone touched my child I would go all crazy :wr: on them   Not just him... ANYONE


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> Did no one look at the thread and see that she threatened him first?



 I did NOT threaten him.


----------



## migtig

vraiblonde said:


> Did no one look at the thread and see that she threatened him first?



He's a repeat offender of said action Vrai.  NOBODY threatened HIM Directly with violence.  However, HIS reaction more than once is to threaten female forumites with physical violence.  Shows a trend/tendancy for him to have a serious issue...

I'm just gathering opinions on whether or not us forumites consider this an acceptable behavior...


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:


> I did NOT threaten him.



You implied that you were an angry woman, going to kick his ass.  At least that's how it read.  What did you actually mean to say?


----------



## KDENISE977

I'm just saying... I hate him and everything that's he's said/typed.


----------



## Misfit

vraiblonde said:


> Did no one look at the thread and see that she threatened him first?




Please don't try to reason with us when we get like this. We're 
































and a little bored.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> You implied that you were an angry woman, going to kick his ass.  At least that's how it read.  What did you actually mean to say?



It said that him STFU was easier than having his ass kicked by angry women. It did not say that I was going to kick his ass, nor did it say that WR was going to kick his ass.


----------



## withrespect

I need to learn how to make blanket threats so they don't seem directed toward one individual #######.


----------



## Beta

sockgirl77 said:


> It said that him STFU was easier than having his ass kicked by angry women. It did not say that I was going to kick his ass, nor did it say that WR was going to kick his ass.



that's how i see it.  anyone could have made the same observation and made your point, male or female.


----------



## Misfit

withrespect said:


> I need to learn how to make blanket threats so they don't seem directed toward one individual #######.



My wife’s good at that....There are dishes in the sink.


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:


> It said that him STFU was easier than having his ass kicked by angry women. It did not say that I was going to kick his ass, nor did it say that WR was going to kick his ass.



Uh huh.  That's not a very good dance around.

He didn't threaten you, either.  He said *IF* you swung at him.  That's a hypothetical, completely in your control.

You ladies make sure to put wings on your pantyliners, hear?  Don't want to spot your iron drawers.


----------



## withrespect

Um... I was being serious but ok.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> Uh huh.  That's not a very good dance around.
> 
> He didn't threaten you, either.  He said *IF* you swung at him.  That's a hypothetical, completely in your control.
> 
> You ladies make sure to put wings on your pantyliners, hear?  Don't want to spot your iron drawers.



My drawers are made out of cotton. Iron would really hurt being wedged in my ass. :shrug:


----------



## migtig

vraiblonde said:


> Uh huh.  That's not a very good dance around.
> 
> He didn't threaten you, either.  He said *IF* you swung at him.  That's a hypothetical, completely in your control.
> 
> You ladies make sure to put wings on your pantyliners, hear?  Don't want to spot your iron drawers.



I personally love being compared to Maggie Thatcher.  Thanks.   

But, imho, it's really douchey for both woman and men to blame a difference of opinion on a female monthly menses.  

I don't blame my difference of opinion with some because of their raging hormones caused by menopause.


----------



## GW8345

Wow, I see the Socki and WR fan club is all here, welcome.

Some of you really need to learn some reading comprehension, seriously.

Now I’m flattered that you made a poll about me, funny how some members can run around this site (I won’t mention names, you know who you are) but when I reply to threats made against me I get labeled a weirdo and a sicko. Here’s a label that fits all of you (except Vrai), hypocrite, wear it well for it fits you.

BTW, it must be that time of the month, the only time I've seen grown women act like this was when it was that time of the month and on Black Friday morning..................and it's not November yet.


----------



## KDENISE977

GW8345 said:


> Wow, I see the Socki and WR fan club is all here, welcome.
> 
> Some of you really need to learn some reading comprehension, seriously.
> 
> Now I’m flattered that you made a poll about me, funny how some members can run around this site (I won’t mention names, you know who you are) but when I reply to threats made against me I get labeled a weirdo and a sicko. Here’s a label that fits all of you (except Vrai), hypocrite, wear it well for it fits you.
> 
> BTW, it must be that time of the month, the only time I've seen grown women act like this was when it was that time of the month and on Black Friday morning..................and it's not November yet.



Oh now that's intelligent


----------



## sockgirl77

KDENISE977 said:


> Oh now that's intelligent



He's only following Vrai's lead...


----------



## JeJeTe

GW8345 said:


> BTW, it must be that time of the month, the only time I've seen grown women act like this was when it was that time of the month and on Black Friday morning..................and it's not November yet.



Aw, cycle sisters....


----------



## MJ

KDENISE977 said:


> Oh now that's intelligent



Well, he's right.


----------



## vraiblonde

migtig said:


> I don't blame my difference of opinion with some because of their raging hormones caused by menopause.



But you could and it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:


> He's only following Vrai's lead...



So NOT a woman beater, just a big fat copy cat.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> So NOT a woman beater, just a big fat copy cat.



I never said he was a woman beater.


----------



## GW8345

Now, let’s examine this situation for a moment.

WR made a threat to harm anyone touching her child while responding to a post I mad advocating for corporal punishment to be allowed in school. While I was not implying that I would touch her child, I was advocating for it, thus, a reasonable person can construed that as a threat against oneself.

Socki, directly threatened me when she replied to a post I made asking why I should “STFU”, again, her words can be construed to be a threat by a reasonable person.

Now, according to the forum rules;



> No threatening your fellow forum members with physical violence.





> No personal attacks. If you're having a heated disagreement with another member, that's one thing. But there's no need to bring their wife, mother, daughter, etc. into it.



Now, Socki clearly broke the no threatening rule and migtig broke the no personal attack rule by making this poll out that I am woman beater. Notice how every choice says I’m a woman beater, I would call that a personal attack and in a court of law, slander.

Funny how the cliché can run amuck here but when someone calls out on their hypocrisy you get all butt hurt.

Socki, I’m not the first person you’ve threaten, I’ve seen you do it before, along with a few others that, again, I won’t mention because I see no need to drag them into this so you can take your little victim mentality and shove it.

Now, if you ladies (and I use that term very loosely) want to run around, threatening people, trying to intimidate them with your little polls and bully them by ganging up on them go right ahead. None of you know me personally and I don’t know you but bear in mind, I will not back down nor will I “STFU” just because you said to and if we ever meet……..and you take a swing at me or threaten me, remember what I’ve said about that.


----------



## sockgirl77

GW8345 said:


> Now, let’s examine this situation for a moment.
> 
> WR made a threat to harm anyone touching her child while responding to a post I mad advocating for corporal punishment to be allowed in school. While I was not implying that I would touch her child, I was advocating for it, thus, a reasonable person can construed that as a threat against oneself.
> 
> Socki, directly threatened me when she replied to a post I made asking why I should “STFU”, again, her words can be construed to be a threat by a reasonable person.
> 
> Now, according to the forum rules;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Socki clearly broke the no threatening rule and migtig broke the no personal attack rule by making this poll out that I am woman beater. Notice how every choice says I’m a woman beater, I would call that a personal attack and in a court of law, slander.
> 
> Funny how the cliché can run amuck here but when someone calls out on their hypocrisy you get all butt hurt.
> 
> Socki, I’m not the first person you’ve threaten, I’ve seen you do it before, along with a few others that, again, I won’t mention because I see no need to drag them into this so you can take your little victim mentality and shove it.
> 
> Now, if you ladies (and I use that term very loosely) want to run around, threatening people, trying to intimidate them with your little polls and bully them by ganging up on them go right ahead. None of you know me personally and I don’t know you but bear in mind, I will not back down nor will I “STFU” just because you said to and if we ever meet……..and you take a swing at me or threaten me, remember what I’ve said about that.



I really do not give two flying ####s about how you read what I posted to you. I did not threaten you, nor have I EVER threatened anyone on this forum. Get that through your pea brain.


----------



## migtig

GW8345 said:


> None of you know me personally and I don’t know you but bear in mind, I will not back down nor will I “STFU” just because you said to and if we ever meet……..and you take a swing at me or threaten me, remember what I’ve said about that.



And here is another threat filled with physical violence towards women.  You are a douche.  

Seriously, irl, the first time a woman ticks you off, do you ram her head into a wall?  

I don't know about the others, but I am calling you on your bad behavior and your tendancy towards threatening women with physical violence.  I don't think it should be tolerated nor encouraged.  Not in real life and not on the internet.  You have repeatedly done so.  It shows that you disrespect women and your solution for every argument is violence.  

You need real life help.


----------



## migtig

GW8345 said:


> Now, Socki clearly broke the no threatening rule and migtig broke the no personal attack rule by making this poll out that I am woman beater. Notice how every choice says I’m a woman beater, I would call that a personal attack and in a court of law, slander.
> .



And as someone who knows the difference between slander and libel, you don't have a case for either one.   

I quoted your very own words and asked a question.  You just don't seem to like the answer very much.

Did your mom not love you or did you watch your old man beat the crap out of her every night?


----------



## MJ

I'm changing my vote to Grumpy and OVERSENSITIVE.


----------



## migtig

GW8345 said:


> Now, let’s examine this situation for a moment.
> 
> WR made a threat to harm anyone touching her child while responding to a post I mad advocating for corporal punishment to be allowed in school. While I was not implying that I would touch her child, I was advocating for it, thus, a reasonable person can construed that as a threat against oneself.
> .



No, no she didn't.  She threatened to go crazier than normal.



GW8345 said:


> Socki, directly threatened me when she replied to a post I made asking why I should “STFU”, again, her words can be construed to be a threat by a reasonable person.
> .


No, no she didn't.  She implied a mob of angry women would beat you.  It was also very tongue in cheek.  Like a joke that went over your head.
:woosh:



GW8345 said:


> Now, according to the forum rules
> 
> Now, Socki clearly broke the no threatening rule .



No, no she didn't.  You did.  Three times so far by my count.


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:


> I never said he was a woman beater.



No, Mig did.  Try and keep up.


----------



## migtig

vraiblonde said:


> No, Mig did.  Try and keep up.



No, I asked if he was one.  Keep up.


----------



## struggler44

migtig said:


> Or just a giant douchbag?
> 
> Threatening WithRespect with physical violence:
> 
> 
> Threatening Sockgirl77 with physical violence





migtig said:


> He's a repeat offender of said action Vrai.  NOBODY threatened HIM Directly with violence.  However, HIS reaction more than once is to threaten female forumites with physical violence.  Shows a trend/tendancy for him to have a serious issue...
> 
> I'm just gathering opinions on whether or not us forumites consider this an acceptable behavior...





migtig said:


> And here is another threat filled with physical violence towards women.  You are a douche.
> 
> Seriously, irl, the first time a woman ticks you off, do you ram her head into a wall?
> 
> I don't know about the others, but I am calling you on your bad behavior and your tendancy towards threatening women with physical violence.  I don't think it should be tolerated nor encouraged.  Not in real life and not on the internet.  You have repeatedly done so.  It shows that you disrespect women and your solution for every argument is violence.
> 
> You need real life help.





migtig said:


> And as someone who knows the difference between slander and libel, you don't have a case for either one.
> 
> I quoted your very own words and asked a question.  You just don't seem to like the answer very much.
> 
> Did your mom not love you or did you watch your old man beat the crap out of her every night?





migtig said:


> No, no she didn't.  She threatened to go crazier than normal.
> 
> 
> No, no she didn't.  She implied a mob of angry women would beat you.  It was also very tongue in cheek.  Like a joke that went over your head.
> :woosh:
> 
> 
> 
> No, no she didn't.  You did.  Three times so far by my count.



 I haven't read all the threads but it looks like someone has nothing better to do than stick their nose in someone else's pile....


----------



## migtig

struggler44 said:


> I haven't read all the threads but it looks like someone has nothing better to do than stick their nose in someone else's pile....



  Partially true.  But sometimes, you can't just sit by and condone some things by not speaking up.    Violence is never the answer.  Someone who consistantly threatens violence should be a concern.


----------



## desertrat

vraiblonde said:


> Did no one look at the thread and see that she threatened him first?





migtig said:


> Partially true.  But sometimes, you can't just sit by and condone some things by not speaking up.    Violence is never the answer.  Someone who consistantly threatens violence should be a concern.



How can anyone take any of this seriously? Jeez!


----------



## tom88

vraiblonde said:


> Did no one look at the thread and see that she threatened him first?



I didn't see that so much as a threat to him.  Regardless, he is allegedly a man.  If he didn’t like what she said, don’t respond.  If you do respond, be a gentleman and don’t make it “clear” that you are going to “drop” her.  If a man allows a woman to hit him then retaliates with greater force, it is my opinion that he is not much of a man.


----------



## tom88

GW8345 said:


> BTW, it must be that time of the month, the only time I've seen grown women act like this was when it was that time of the month and on Black Friday morning..................and it's not November yet.



I don't know socki....and hardly ever agree with her, but this kind of solidifies it for me.  You definitely are…what did the one poster write….douchey.


----------



## withrespect

GW8345 said:


> Now, let’s examine this situation for a moment.
> 
> *WR made a threat to harm anyone touching her child while responding to a post I mad advocating for corporal punishment to be allowed in school. While I was not implying that I would touch her child, I was advocating for it, thus, a reasonable person can construed that as a threat against oneself.*
> 
> Socki, directly threatened me when she replied to a post I made asking why I should “STFU”, again, her words can be construed to be a threat by a reasonable person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if you ladies (and I use that term very loosely) want to run around, threatening people, trying to intimidate them with your little polls and bully them by ganging up on them go right ahead. None of you know me personally and I don’t know you but bear in mind, I will not back down nor will I “STFU” just because you said to and *if we ever meet……..and you take a swing at me or threaten me, remember what I’ve said about that*.




First off, I wasn't even talking about YOU in my response... I was talking about anyone touching my child. I wasn't threatening you...pansy, I was merely stating that I will go bat chit crazy if anyone touches my child... not a threat - a warning.  As long as I remain on my meds and everyone keeps their ####ing hands to themselves, everyone should be just hunky-####ing-dorie. DO YOU UNDERSTAND NOW?!?!?!?   HAVE I MADE MYSELF CLEAR NOW?!?!?   AM I GOING TO HAVE TO HAVE A MAJOR ####ING MELTDOWN HERE!!?!??!?!  

NOW STFU!!!!!!!! 



DAMNIT   I was doing so well with my meltdowns... SO WELL.


*:SLAM:*


----------



## migtig

http://www.upworthy.com/a-brave-fan...lly-get-and-is-given-a-beautiful-answer?c=gt1


----------



## GW8345

migtig said:


> And as someone who knows the difference between slander and libel, you don't have a case for either one.
> 
> I quoted your very own words and asked a question.  You just don't seem to like the answer very much.
> 
> *Did your mom not love you or did you watch your old man beat the crap out of her every night?*


Again, another blatant rule violation, mentioning my parents.



> No personal attacks. If you're having a heated disagreement with another member, that's one thing. But there's no need to bring their wife, mother, daughter, etc. into it.



Must be nice to violate the rules and slander someone without worrying about getting banned, also to jump into a conversation you had no part of, I bet you are a hoot during a meeting. As far as getting a life, so says the woman with over 17,000 posts over an eleven year time frame, do you ever sleep?

And, I’ve never raised my hand in anger to any woman, never had a reason, would you like to ask my wife of 26 years? 

Now, if you wish to continue to demonstrate how much of a bitch you truly are please continue, so far you are doing a bang up job.


----------



## GW8345

withrespect said:


> First off, I wasn't even talking about YOU in my response... I was talking about anyone touching my child. I wasn't threatening you...pansy, I was merely stating that I will go bat chit crazy if anyone touches my child... not a threat - a warning.  As long as I remain on my meds and everyone keeps their ####ing hands to themselves, everyone should be just hunky-####ing-dorie. DO YOU UNDERSTAND NOW?!?!?!?   HAVE I MADE MYSELF CLEAR NOW?!?!?   AM I GOING TO HAVE TO HAVE A MAJOR ####ING MELTDOWN HERE!!?!??!?!
> 
> NOW STFU!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> DAMNIT   I was doing so well with my meltdowns... SO WELL.
> 
> 
> *:SLAM:*


You replied to a post I made with that "generic" comment, so in fact, it was directed at me.

So, I'm suppose to let you yell at me and tell me to STFU without responding to it, I think you need more meds, the ones you are taking aren't working.


----------



## migtig

GW8345 said:


> Again, another blatant rule violation, mentioning my parents.
> 
> 
> 
> Must be nice to violate the rules and slander someone without worrying about getting banned, also to jump into a conversation you had no part of, I bet you are a hoot during a meeting. As far as getting a life, so says the woman with over 17,000 posts over an eleven year time frame, do you ever sleep?
> 
> And, I’ve never raised my hand in anger to any woman, never had a reason, would you like to ask my wife of 26 years?
> 
> Now, if you wish to continue to demonstrate how much of a bitch you truly are please continue, so far you are doing a bang up job.


Valid questions for a man who advocates hitting women.    As if I believe everything on the internet that you would say.  BTW, I don't think you have a clue as to what an open forum is.  You are absolutely ignorant in your interpretation of the rules and of how you should interact with others.  

I may be a _bitch_ for calling you out for your nasty behavior, but if you weren't an arrogant manly man arsehole always resorting to threats towards women, then you wouldn't be in a position where your douchiness was on display for the whole internet.  So, I guess you are a little bitch too.  
 


GW8345 said:


> You replied to a post I made with that "generic" comment, so in fact, it was directed at me.
> 
> So, I'm suppose to let you yell at me and tell me to STFU without responding to it, I think you need more meds, the ones you are taking aren't working.


Again, you are a douche.  No once did WR tell you to STFU. And you shouldn't be attempting to insult and degrade WR.  All it does it point to the warning signs of a man with violent behavior issues.  

See here's the thing, you are acting all butt hurt right now.  You brought that on by your actions and your words.  Threats, threats, threats and attempts at intimidation, but only towards the females.  Not towards any of the men. 

You have a problem.

Want to be a man?  Then act like a real man.  A real man doesn't have to threaten and intimidate women on the internet to feel good about himself.  All you are doing is re-enforcing the reasons why you were called out for being a man who openly advocates the beating of women.  Woo hoo.  That makes you so fcking macho.   I know I'm scared.


----------



## RoseRed

Interesting.  Yup, he's grumpy.


----------



## Hank

RoseRed said:


> Interesting.  Yup, he's grumpy.



The Grumpiest


----------



## GW8345

migtig said:


> Valid questions for a man who advocates hitting women.    As if I believe everything on the internet that you would say.  BTW, I don't think you have a clue as to what an open forum is.  You are absolutely ignorant in your interpretation of the rules and of how you should interact with others.
> 
> I may be a _bitch_ for calling you out for your nasty behavior, but if you weren't an arrogant manly man arsehole always resorting to threats towards women, then you wouldn't be in a position where your douchiness was on display for the whole internet.  So, I guess you are a little bitch too.
> 
> 
> Again, you are a douche.  No once did WR tell you to STFU. And you shouldn't be attempting to insult and degrade WR.  All it does it point to the warning signs of a man with violent behavior issues.
> 
> See here's the thing, you are acting all butt hurt right now.  You brought that on by your actions and your words.  Threats, threats, threats and attempts at intimidation, but only towards the females.  Not towards any of the men.
> 
> You have a problem.
> 
> Want to be a man?  Then act like a real man.  A real man doesn't have to threaten and intimidate women on the internet to feel good about himself.  All you are doing is re-enforcing the reasons why you were called out for being a man who openly advocates the beating of women.  Woo hoo.  That makes you so fcking macho.   I know I'm scared.


You make it sound like I continually threaten women, please provide evidence where I go around threatening women. 

I have no problem interpreting the rules, I even copied and pasted them.

You may think I have threatened people here but you have not provided any proof to back up your accusations. And don't you think Vria would have banned me if I did or others would have jumped all over me if I was. You are making this more then what it is, talk about a major overreaction, I bet you are fun to be around in person.

Now, back up your accusations or STFU.


----------



## vraiblonde

migtig said:


> No, I asked if he was one.  Keep up.



Which implies that you think he is.  So YOU keep up.


----------



## MarieB

GW8345 said:


> You make it sound like I continually threaten women, please provide evidence where I go around threatening women.
> 
> I have no problem interpreting the rules, I even copied and pasted them.
> 
> You may think I have threatened people here but you have not provided any proof to back up your accusations. And don't you think Vria would have banned me if I did or others would have jumped all over me if I was. You are making this more then what it is, talk about a major overreaction, I bet you are fun to be around in person.
> 
> Now, back up your accusations or STFU.



I'm curious about that too.  I don't recall you threatening women, but it's not like I follow your posts 

But really, all sites have similar rules, and it's weird to see someone quote them over seemingly non-nefarious posts.


Sandbox needs more sand


----------



## vraiblonde

tom88 said:


> I didn't see that so much as a threat to him.  Regardless, he is allegedly a man.  If he didn’t like what she said, don’t respond.  If you do respond, be a gentleman and don’t make it “clear” that you are going to “drop” her.  If a man allows a woman to hit him then retaliates with greater force, it is my opinion that he is not much of a man.



My take on that is that if you want to fight like a man you better be prepared to take a shot like a man.  Socki ran her fat mouth and insinuated she might kick his ass, he responded, "Bring it, bitch."  That is not uncalled for.  If some chick thinks she's all that and can take on a guy, she deserves to get her ass knocked out.  

Gentlemen respond to _ladies_, not dumbasses who think they want to duke it out.  If you think some woman who wants to fist fight is a lady, well, sorry for your luck.


----------



## RoseRed

assingoutdasies:


----------



## MarieB

vraiblonde said:


> My take on that is that if you want to fight like a man you better be prepared to take a shot like a man.  Socki ran her fat mouth and insinuated she might kick his ass, he responded, "Bring it, bitch."  That is not uncalled for.  If some chick thinks she's all that and can take on a guy, she deserves to get her ass knocked out.
> 
> Gentlemen respond to _ladies_, not dumbasses who think they want to duke it out.  If you think some woman who wants to fist fight is a lady, well, sorry for your luck.




Yep


----------



## vraiblonde

And honestly, you hormonal bitches get on my nerves big time.  Don't you dare try to pretend to be all big and bad, then wet your panties when some guy calls you out and won't take your ####.  You give all women a bad name and this is why they think we're stupid ****s - because of your stereotypical whiny girlie girl bull####.


----------



## vraiblonde

Dang, I thought "****s" was censored.


----------



## Bay_Kat

vraiblonde said:


> Dang, I thought "****s" was censored.



I need to clean my keyboard, shouldn't have taken a drink while reading that post.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> And honestly, you hormonal bitches get on my nerves big time.  Don't you dare try to pretend to be all big and bad, then wet your panties when some guy calls you out and won't take your ####.  You give all women a bad name and this is why they think we're stupid ****s - because of your stereotypical whiny girlie girl bull####.



What is your opinion on how I handled things IRL a few years ago?


----------



## MMDad

GW8345 said:


> Again, another blatant rule violation, mentioning my parents.
> 
> 
> 
> Must be nice to violate the rules and slander someone without worrying about getting banned, also to jump into a conversation you had no part of, I bet you are a hoot during a meeting. As far as getting a life, so says the woman with over 17,000 posts over an eleven year time frame, do you ever sleep?
> 
> And, I’ve never raised my hand in anger to any woman, never had a reason, would you like to ask my wife of 26 years?
> 
> Now, if you wish to continue to demonstrate how much of a bitch you truly are please continue, so far you are doing a bang up job.



Wow, that has to be the most menstrual post ever. You've stepped the whiney assed sniveling up a notch. Not only are you grumpy and a douche, you are also in need of a massive tampon.


----------



## Hank

MMDad said:


> Wow, that has to be the most menstrual post ever. You've stepped the whiney assed sniveling up a notch. Not only are you grumpy and a douche, you are also in need of a massive tampon.



I'm pretty sure your post is against forum rules, dude! 

Do I need to post the rules?


----------



## frequentflier

MMDad said:


> Wow, that has to be the most menstrual post ever. You've stepped the whiney assed sniveling up a notch. Not only are you grumpy and a douche, you are also in need of a massive tampon.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> What is your opinion on how I handled things IRL a few years ago?



Which things?


----------



## MMDad

Hank said:


> I'm pretty sure your post is against forum rules, dude!
> 
> Do I need to post the rules?


 So is this one:

Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Which things?



The Ex things that you witnessed.


----------



## RoseRed

MMDad said:


> So is this one:
> 
> Your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries.



Have you farted in his general direction first?


----------



## GW8345

MMDad said:


> Wow, that has to be the most menstrual post ever. You've stepped the whiney assed sniveling up a notch. Not only are you grumpy and a douche, you are also in need of a massive tampon.


Keep it up and I'll threaten you too.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> The Ex things that you witnessed.



I admired your handling of that immensely.  I'd have handled that much differently, but the way you did was effective and got the end result you wanted.

So yeah  :


----------



## GW8345

Hank said:


> I'm pretty sure your post is against forum rules, dude!
> 
> Do I need to post the rules?


Oh look, now all the ladies are here.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> I admired your handling of that immensely.  I'd have handled that much differently, but the way you did was effective and got the end result you wanted.
> 
> So yeah  :



Thank you.  And I will forever appreciate your support, especially in the end.  


Now I am sad...


----------



## Hank

GW8345 said:


> Oh look, now all the ladies are here.



With the white sassoons and the looks that kill
Makin' love in the back of my coupe de ville
I met a little cutie she was all hopped up on zootie
I liked the little cutie but I kicked her in the bootie
Cause I don't kinda go for that messin' around
You be listening to my records' a number one sound
Step to the rhythm step step to the ride
I've got an open mind so why don't you all get inside
Tune in tune on to my tune that's live
Ladies flock like fish to my line


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> Thank you.  And I will forever appreciate your support, especially in the end.
> 
> 
> Now I am sad...



That was a bad day.  I'm glad I could be there for you.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> That was a bad day.  I'm glad I could be there for you.



Thank you.


----------



## mamatutu

RoseRed said:


> Thank you.



Be careful, Rose.  Don't make this thread about you.  You know how forumites dislike that.  Just watching out for you.


----------



## MMDad

mamatutu said:


> Be careful, Rose.  Don't make this thread about you.  You know how forumites dislike that.  Just watching out for you.



You ignorant self pitying bitch. DIAF.


----------



## Hank

MMDad said:


> You ignorant self pitying bitch. DIAF.



Pretty sure that is well within the rules....


----------



## RoseRed

mamatutu said:


> Be careful, Rose.  Don't make this thread about you.  You know how forumites dislike that.  Just watching out for you.



F.U. 

 You have no idea.


----------



## vraiblonde

mamatutu said:


> Be careful, Rose.  Don't make this thread about you.  You know how forumites dislike that.  Just watching out for you.



What is wrong with you?


----------



## Bay_Kat

vraiblonde said:


> What is wrong with you?



You really have to ask?


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> What is wrong with you?



But...

I....

oh...

not me.


----------



## Hank

Bay_Kat said:


> You really have to ask?



Pretty sure we can start here....

Narcissistic personality disorder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MMDad

mamatutu said:


> Nothing is wrong with me. I don't know Rose's story in full.  I wasn't here at that time; I have only been here for a year and a half.  My point was that I get accused of being a drama queen, or taking over a thread when I make comments, or tell my story.  I don't have to go in to detail; you know the story.  It is pretty straight forward.  What is good for the goose, should be good for the goose.  There is nothing wrong with me; stating an opinion. And, actually, I was nice about it.  So, what is wrong with y'all.  I am used to being the forum whipping girl; and it is no skin off my back, believe me.



Self pity is disgusting, and you are wallowing in it. You sicken me.


----------



## Bay_Kat

mamatutu said:


> Nothing is wrong with me. I don't know Rose's story in full.  I wasn't here at that time; I have only been here for a year and a half.  My point was that I get accused of being a drama queen, or taking over a thread when I make comments, or tell my story.  I don't have to go in to detail; you know the story.  It is pretty straight forward.  What is good for the goose, should be good for the goose.  There is nothing wrong with me; stating an opinion. And, actually, I was nice about it.  So, what is wrong with y'all.  I am used to being the forum whipping girl; and it is no skin off my back, believe me.



Oh here we go, bring up how long you've been on the forums.  This is getting really old.


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> Nothing is wrong with me. I don't know Rose's story in full.  I wasn't here at that time; I have only been here for a year and a half.  My point was that I get accused of being a drama queen, or taking over a thread when I make comments, or tell my story.  I don't have to go in to detail; you know the story.  It is pretty straight forward.  What is good for the goose, should be good for the goose.  There is nothing wrong with me; stating an opinion. And, actually, I was nice about it.  So, what is wrong with y'all.  I am used to being the forum whipping girl; and it is no skin off my back, believe me.



I's = 8
Me's / My's = 6


----------



## Hank

Hank said:


> Pretty sure we can start here....
> 
> Narcissistic personality disorder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Hank said:


> I's = 8
> Me's / My's = 6


----------



## mamatutu

Well, there you have it.  I do have a big problem with hypocrisy here, but that is for another day. Point proven.  Nothing changed.  I am still here, and will remain here.  Big day tomorrow.  Daughter and fiancée are having their house warming.  I would talk about it more, and include details, but I must get my beauty rest, and not make this thread about me.  Good night, endearing forumites.  I just love y'all so much.


----------



## MMDad

mamatutu said:


> Point proven.  Nothing changed.  I am still a psycho bitch, wallowing in self pity.


----------



## mamatutu

MMDad said:


>



Whatever works for you.  Fixing posts doesn't change anything, but only shows who really is psycho.  There are some extremely immature people on this forum.  Too funny, and thank you for letting me be part of your life, and taking the time to reply. 

I did want to mention that there is some kind of oozy hypocrisy liquid kind of stuff that is coming from my screen.  It is running onto my keyboard.  Will it damage it?  I keep sopping it up with cloths, hoping to save my computer.  Is there forum insurance for computer damage caused by dripping hypocrisy, or do we just need a :hypocrisy: smilie. TIA!


----------



## mamatutu

vraiblonde said:


> What is wrong with you?



There is nothing wrong with me.  I appreciate honesty, which I see is a huge part of your character. I admire you for that.  I, also, tell the truth. Truth can bring a lot of stress, but so be it.  It has gotten me a boat load of poop on this forum, but I will not change.  So, if that is seen as something wrong with me, so be it, again.   And, thanks for the adulation from my fellow forumites, and letting me live rent free!


----------



## beachcat

i''m glad I wasn't at work when this was posted.   I would not have been productive.


----------



## Radiant1

I just wanted to post in this tread, so I'll be a hormonal twat bitch and bitch about the hormonal twat bitch bitching about the hormonal twat bitches bitching. 

Oh, and this hormonal twat bitch noticed that it took the other hormonal twat bitch 43 minutes before she actually did go get her hormonal twat bitch beauty sleep and stop making this tread about her hormonal twat bitch self. 

Sorry, I tend to amuse myself when I haven't had enough coffee yet. 

I's = 4.
Me's = 1.


----------



## withrespect

GW8345 said:


> You replied to a post I made with that "generic" comment, so in fact, it was directed at me.
> 
> So, I'm suppose to let you yell at me and tell me to STFU without responding to it, I think you need more meds, the ones you are taking aren't working.



I have been telling my doctor this for 6 months...  



vraiblonde said:


> And honestly, you hormonal bitches get on my nerves big time.  Don't you dare try to pretend to be all big and bad, then wet your panties when some guy calls you out and won't take your ####.  You give all women a bad name and this is why they think we're stupid ****s - because of your stereotypical whiny girlie girl bull####.



   I am not hormonal... I just don't want anyone touching my kids. 

I don't pretend to be big and bad.... I am timid and scared of everything IRL... but if someone hit my child, I think it would make me snap with the quickness. 

Not trying to give all women a bad name either.  Now I feel guilty for my meltdown.


----------



## slotpuppy

Wow, I missed all the fun.


----------



## withrespect

slotpuppy said:


> Wow, I missed all the fun.



Is that a threat?


----------



## KDENISE977

withrespect said:


> I have been telling my doctor this for 6 months...
> 
> I am not hormonal... I just don't want anyone touching my kids.
> 
> I don't pretend to be big and bad.... I am timid and scared of everything IRL... but if someone hit my child, I think it would make me snap with the quickness.
> 
> Not trying to give all women a bad name either.  Now I feel guilty for my meltdown.



WR you are not giving any women a bad name.  The whole fact that this had been turned into some sort or "hormonal" debate is ludicrous!   I'm nor hormonal nor violent.   However.  If someone chose to place their hands on MY child, they'd better be prepared to face the wrath and I think that's what we were trying to say.  Then " others" chose to turn it into something else


----------



## Pete

Sometimes I regret getting a life so I miss these things in real time.


----------



## DoWhat

Pete said:


> Sometimes I regret getting a life so I miss these things in real time.



Do you have any stories?


----------



## Pete

DoWhat said:


> Do you have any stories?



Not yet but I got the boat out last night and prepared it for the first outing of the year.  Stand by I might have one this evening


----------



## DoWhat

Pete said:


> Not yet but I got the boat out last night and prepared it for the first outing of the year.  Stand by I might have one this evening



Cool.


----------



## GWguy

rosered said:


> assingoutdasies:


----------



## Lurk

Radiant1 said:


> Sorry, I tend to amuse myself when I haven't had enough coffee yet.



I thought it might be Tourette's onset.


----------



## sockgirl77

Yep. I ran my fat mouth. He wouldn't shut up. He's posted like a dick since day one. And Vrai, you have a lot of nerve giving me timeouts and getting pissy with me about my mouth after the posts that I've read the past 24 hours. I've intentionally kept my fat mouth shut in the thread since I left work yesterday.  I really did not feel like arguing and defending a ####ing joke that I made. But, like always, this #### is blamed on me. Not on the douche that acting like a dick in the first place, but on me for making a joke. I never, not once, said that any of us were going to kick his ass. I made a joke.


----------



## Hank

Pete said:


> Sometimes I regret getting a life so I miss these things in real time.



You're so cool!


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Is that a threat?



Depends.....


Do you consider spankings between 2 adults a threat?


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:


> Yep. I ran my fat mouth. He wouldn't shut up. He's posted like a dick since day one. And Vrai, you have a lot of nerve giving me timeouts and getting pissy with me about my mouth after the posts that I've read the past 24 hours. I've intentionally kept my fat mouth shut in the thread since I left work yesterday.  I really did not feel like arguing and defending a ####ing joke that I made. But, like always, this #### is blamed on me. Not on the douche that acting like a dick in the first place, but on me for making a joke. I never, not once, said that any of us were going to kick his ass. I made a joke.



Clam down.

Look up.  See the thread title?  Let me help:
*Do We Have A Woman Beater?*

Did you start this thread?  Because I am posting in this thread in response to the person who started it.  You made a joke, fine.  Then what's his face posted back in kind and all of a sudden all you chicks started flipping out and getting the vapors.  Which is freaking hilarious because the person who DID start this thread is well-known for her Rambo style and shouldn't be frightened at all of some dingbat guy on the internet.  She could disable him with her umbrella, if I recall.

You all are smart wimmins and I know you know the difference between some guy actively threatening you and him merely explaining what would happen in response should you get physically violent with him.

There's some saying about dishing it out but not being able to take it?  There's another one regarding big girl  panties, too.


----------



## migtig

vraiblonde said:


> Clam down.
> 
> Look up.  See the thread title?  Let me help:
> *Do We Have A Woman Beater?*
> 
> Did you start this thread?  Because I am posting in this thread in response to the person who started it.  You made a joke, fine.  Then what's his face posted back in kind and all of a sudden all you chicks started flipping out and getting the vapors.  Which is freaking hilarious because the person who DID start this thread is well-known for her Rambo style and shouldn't be frightened at all of some dingbat guy on the internet.  She could disable him with her umbrella, if I recall.
> 
> You all are smart wimmins and I know you know the difference between some guy actively threatening you and him merely explaining what would happen in response should you get physically violent with him.
> 
> There's some saying about dishing it out but not being able to take it?  There's another one regarding big girl  panties, too.



Again, I love all the name calling.  But yes, sure, I'm a dingbat, Rambo, Maggie Thatcher, bitch and I'm fine with that.  I'm happy with it in fact.   You haven't insulted me once.  Only shown that you name call like a 5 year old.  

And because I happily accept being called names, and I know I am in the right, and I am able to stand on my own two feet and call out the douche for his posts with no fear of him and no fear of what those special people who are attempting personal attacks against me. 

I've found the more truthful I am, the more offensive it is to people.  

Gloria Steinem: "Whenever one person stands up and says 'wait a minute, this is wrong," it helps other people to do the same." 

A real man never has to threaten to beat a woman.  That's my point and it's valid.  All I did was point out the poster's misogynist posts and attitude.  If any of you, find the attitude of beating a woman acceptable, then I pity you.  

I don't find it acceptable.  Thankfully, many others don't either. I posted this video earlier, but I'll post it again.  It's worth watching.

A Brave Fan Asks Patrick Stewart A Question He Doesn't Usually Get And Is Given A Beautiful Answer

You know, if there is just one woman out there reading this and thinks twice about her abusive relationship, then maybe I've done something positive.

If one man (or as I've noticed in this thread any female), rethinks his/her mysognist attitude, then maybe I've done something positive.


----------



## vraiblonde

migtig said:


> Again, I love all the name calling.  But yes, sure, I'm a dingbat, Rambo, Maggie Thatcher, bitch and I'm fine with that.  I'm happy with it in fact.   You haven't insulted me once.  Only shown that you name call like a 5 year old.



I have not called you a dingbat, or Rambo, or Margaret Thatcher.  But I will call you a name right now:

Nut.

And I'd also say "oversensitive" but that's not really calling you a name, merely making an observation.

The FACT! that you accused me of calling you names when I did no such thing tells me *I* am right.  You have taken up an imaginary gauntlet and now you are backed into a corner without the good grace to admit you were wrong.  And what's more, you know it.


----------



## struggler44

mamatutu said:


> Be careful, Rose.  Don't make this thread about you.  You know how forumites dislike that.  Just watching out for you.





vraiblonde said:


> What is wrong with you?



Chronic vaginosis? :shrug:


----------



## Gilligan

Pete said:


> Not yet but I got the boat out last night and prepared it for the first outing of the year.  Stand by I might have one this evening



I spent too much time over the last 24, rebuilding one of the transmissions for our boat. Just finished it.

I missed a lot, apparently.


----------



## struggler44

Gilligan said:


> I spent too much time over the last 24, rebuilding one of the transmissions for our boat. Just finished it.
> 
> I missed a lot, apparently.



I've spent the last 2 days working in the garden and doing yard work, not as entertaining but much more rewarding


----------



## Pete

Hank said:


> You're so cool!



I concur


----------



## Merlin99

migtig said:


> Again, I love all the name calling.  But yes, sure, I'm a dingbat, Rambo, Maggie Thatcher, bitch and I'm fine with that.  I'm happy with it in fact.   You haven't insulted me once.  Only shown that you name call like a 5 year old.
> 
> And because I happily accept being called names, and I know I am in the right, and I am able to stand on my own two feet and call out the douche for his posts with no fear of him and no fear of what those special people who are attempting personal attacks against me.
> 
> I've found the more truthful I am, the more offensive it is to people.
> 
> Gloria Steinem: "Whenever one person stands up and says 'wait a minute, this is wrong," it helps other people to do the same."
> 
> A real man never has to threaten to beat a woman.  That's my point and it's valid.  All I did was point out the poster's misogynist posts and attitude.  If any of you, find the attitude of beating a woman acceptable, then I pity you.
> 
> I don't find it acceptable.  Thankfully, many others don't either. I posted this video earlier, but I'll post it again.  It's worth watching.
> 
> A Brave Fan Asks Patrick Stewart A Question He Doesn't Usually Get And Is Given A Beautiful Answer
> 
> You know, if there is just one woman out there reading this and thinks twice about her abusive relationship, then maybe I've done something positive.
> 
> If one man (or as I've noticed in this thread any female), rethinks his/her mysognist attitude, then maybe I've done something positive.


What is it with all the "wah wah wah, he said he'd hit a woman". I'll let you know right now I'm equal opportunity when it comes to deafending my self too, if it comes down to it I'd shoot one to if it was required. This is the 21st century, you wanted to be equal, welcome to the party.


This one for example


----------



## Hank

Pete said:


> I concur



I was hoping you would respond with a  "Heyyyyyyyyyy! "


----------



## GW8345

You know what, Mamatutu is 100% correct, and the hypocrisy in this thread is just dripping. The following members run around this site preaching tolerance but you are the most intolerant members;

Sockgirl77
Withrespect
MMDad
KDENISE977
Tom88
Beta

Mamatutu made an innocent post and you jump all over her for no reason other than past transgressions. Here’s a novel idea, why don’t you actually practice what you preach, tolerance, give it a try before getting on your self-righteous high horse and flame some for posting an opinion. Newsflash morons, your opinion is not the only one that counts, nor is it the only one that’s right. It’s amazing that someone who runs around this site claiming to be so tolerant of others is telling others to STFU and to go away. 

Socki, you are a true piece of work, I highly suggest you start taking some ginkgo biloba because you seem to forget how you run around this site spraying bullets at everyone but when someone returns fire you get all butt hurt and try to play the victim. You claim your comments were a joke but you did not use a  and given the tone of the thread, again, any reasonable person would take your comments as a threat. I’ve called you out on your hypocrisy numerous times and every time you get all butt hurt and whined like a candy ass, if you don’t like, don’t be a hypocritical bitch okay. Now, my personal opinion (since a you like giving yours) is to seek professional help immediately; I’ve seen explosives sitting in 160 degree heat more stable then you. If you are church going people, I’m surprise the church doesn’t burst into flames when you enter for you have forgotten one of the golden rules, he who is without sin may cast the first stone. 


Migtig, I’ve asked you at least a few times to produce proof to back up your accusations, you have yet to provide that proof yet you continue to assert that a fallacy, that bitch is slander. You claim to be standing up for someone but from what I’ve seen on this thread, Socki and WR are the last members on this site needing defending. No, you took this opportunity to take a shot at me because of past transgressions in the abortion thread. Now, you posted a poll to stir the pot, have committed several rule violations and are a pathological liar. If there is one person on this site that needs a frontal lobotomy it’s you.

Hank, you’re just a troll, you show up when there’s a chit storm happening and stir the pot some more. 

Now, you self-righteous hypocrites can get all butt hurt over some words posted on the internet and are going to let me occupy a space in your mind rent free ask yourself this............. who is the true mental case?


----------



## sockgirl77

GW8345 said:


> You know what, Mamatutu is 100% correct, and the hypocrisy in this thread is just dripping. The following members run around this site preaching tolerance but you are the most intolerant members;
> 
> Sockgirl77
> Withrespect
> MMDad
> KDENISE977
> Tom88
> Beta
> 
> Mamatutu made an innocent post and you jump all over her for no reason other than past transgressions. Here’s a novel idea, why don’t you actually practice what you preach, tolerance, give it a try before getting on your self-righteous high horse and flame some for posting an opinion. Newsflash morons, your opinion is not the only one that counts, nor is it the only one that’s right. It’s amazing that someone who runs around this site claiming to be so tolerant of others is telling others to STFU and to go away.
> 
> Socki, you are a true piece of work, I highly suggest you start taking some ginkgo biloba because you seem to forget how you run around this site spraying bullets at everyone but when someone returns fire you get all butt hurt and try to play the victim. You claim your comments were a joke but you did not use a  and given the tone of the thread, again, any reasonable person would take your comments as a threat. I’ve called you out on your hypocrisy numerous times and every time you get all butt hurt and whined like a candy ass, if you don’t like, don’t be a hypocritical bitch okay. Now, my personal opinion (since a you like giving yours) is to seek professional help immediately; I’ve seen explosives sitting in 160 degree heat more stable then you. If you are church going people, I’m surprise the church doesn’t burst into flames when you enter for you have forgotten one of the golden rules, he who is without sin may cast the first stone.
> 
> 
> Migtig, I’ve asked you at least a few times to produce proof to back up your accusations, you have yet to provide that proof yet you continue to assert that a fallacy, that bitch is slander. You claim to be standing up for someone but from what I’ve seen on this thread, Socki and WR are the last members on this site needing defending. No, you took this opportunity to take a shot at me because of past transgressions in the abortion thread. Now, you posted a poll to stir the pot, have committed several rule violations and are a pathological liar. If there is one person on this site that needs a frontal lobotomy it’s you.
> 
> Hank, you’re just a troll, you show up when there’s a chit storm happening and stir the pot some more.
> 
> Now, you self-righteous hypocrites can get all butt hurt over some words posted on the internet and are going to let me occupy a space in your mind rent free ask yourself this............. who is the true mental case?



#### you. Take that how you want it. The way I see it, your candy ass is the one whining. Count how many posts you've made about a group of girls breaking rules because they supposedly threatened you. Ahhh what a man.


----------



## vraiblonde

Merlin99 said:


> What is it with all the "wah wah wah, he said he'd hit a woman". I'll let you know right now I'm equal opportunity when it comes to deafending my self too, if it comes down to it I'd shoot one to if it was required. This is the 21st century, you wanted to be equal, welcome to the party.



OMGOMGOMGOMG!!!  You threatened to shoot women!!!!


----------



## Hank

GW8345 said:


> You know what, Mamatutu is 100% correct, and the hypocrisy in this thread is just dripping. The following members run around this site preaching tolerance but you are the most intolerant members;
> 
> Sockgirl77
> Withrespect
> MMDad
> KDENISE977
> Tom88
> Beta
> 
> Mamatutu made an innocent post and you jump all over her for no reason other than past transgressions. Heres a novel idea, why dont you actually practice what you preach, tolerance, give it a try before getting on your self-righteous high horse and flame some for posting an opinion. Newsflash morons, your opinion is not the only one that counts, nor is it the only one thats right. Its amazing that someone who runs around this site claiming to be so tolerant of others is telling others to STFU and to go away.
> 
> Socki, you are a true piece of work, I highly suggest you start taking some ginkgo biloba because you seem to forget how you run around this site spraying bullets at everyone but when someone returns fire you get all butt hurt and try to play the victim. You claim your comments were a joke but you did not use a  and given the tone of the thread, again, any reasonable person would take your comments as a threat. Ive called you out on your hypocrisy numerous times and every time you get all butt hurt and whined like a candy ass, if you dont like, dont be a hypocritical bitch okay. Now, my personal opinion (since a you like giving yours) is to seek professional help immediately; Ive seen explosives sitting in 160 degree heat more stable then you. If you are church going people, Im surprise the church doesnt burst into flames when you enter for you have forgotten one of the golden rules, he who is without sin may cast the first stone.
> 
> Migtig, Ive asked you at least a few times to produce proof to back up your accusations, you have yet to provide that proof yet you continue to assert that a fallacy, that bitch is slander. You claim to be standing up for someone but from what Ive seen on this thread, Socki and WR are the last members on this site needing defending. No, you took this opportunity to take a shot at me because of past transgressions in the abortion thread. Now, you posted a poll to stir the pot, have committed several rule violations and are a pathological liar. If there is one person on this site that needs a frontal lobotomy its you.
> 
> Hank, youre just a troll, you show up when theres a chit storm happening and stir the pot some more.
> 
> Now, you self-righteous hypocrites can get all butt hurt over some words posted on the internet and are going to let me occupy a space in your mind rent free ask yourself this............. who is the true mental case?



Dude, you spend your time on this lame diatribe and accuse others of occupying space in someone's mind? That's rich!


----------



## KDENISE977

GW8345 said:


> You know what, Mamatutu is 100% correct, and the hypocrisy in this thread is just dripping. The following members run around this site preaching tolerance but you are the most intolerant members;
> 
> Sockgirl77
> Withrespect
> MMDad
> KDENISE977
> Tom88
> Beta
> 
> Mamatutu made an innocent post and you jump all over her for no reason other than past transgressions. Here’s a novel idea, why don’t you actually practice what you preach, tolerance, give it a try before getting on your self-righteous high horse and flame some for posting an opinion. Newsflash morons, your opinion is not the only one that counts, nor is it the only one that’s right. It’s amazing that someone who runs around this site claiming to be so tolerant of others is telling others to STFU and to go away.
> 
> Socki, you are a true piece of work, I highly suggest you start taking some ginkgo biloba because you seem to forget how you run around this site spraying bullets at everyone but when someone returns fire you get all butt hurt and try to play the victim. You claim your comments were a joke but you did not use a  and given the tone of the thread, again, any reasonable person would take your comments as a threat. I’ve called you out on your hypocrisy numerous times and every time you get all butt hurt and whined like a candy ass, if you don’t like, don’t be a hypocritical bitch okay. Now, my personal opinion (since a you like giving yours) is to seek professional help immediately; I’ve seen explosives sitting in 160 degree heat more stable then you. If you are church going people, I’m surprise the church doesn’t burst into flames when you enter for you have forgotten one of the golden rules, he who is without sin may cast the first stone.
> 
> 
> Migtig, I’ve asked you at least a few times to produce proof to back up your accusations, you have yet to provide that proof yet you continue to assert that a fallacy, that bitch is slander. You claim to be standing up for someone but from what I’ve seen on this thread, Socki and WR are the last members on this site needing defending. No, you took this opportunity to take a shot at me because of past transgressions in the abortion thread. Now, you posted a poll to stir the pot, have committed several rule violations and are a pathological liar. If there is one person on this site that needs a frontal lobotomy it’s you.
> 
> Hank, you’re just a troll, you show up when there’s a chit storm happening and stir the pot some more.
> 
> Now, you self-righteous hypocrites can get all butt hurt over some words posted on the internet and are going to let me occupy a space in your mind rent free ask yourself this............. who is the true mental case?





If there is a charity to donate funds to help persons like you please let me know


----------



## terbear1225

Good god people, get a friggin life already!


----------



## DoWhat

terbear1225 said:


> Good god people, get a friggin life already!



Pete has one.


----------



## struggler44

DoWhat said:


> Pete has one.



As long as his partner is happy is all that matters


----------



## withrespect

I am ready to mind my own ####ing business on this tread now.  I am sorry to hear that I am so disliked.


----------



## struggler44

withrespect said:


> I am ready to mind my own ####ing business on this tread now. * I am sorry to hear that I am so disliked*.



Wow, on here 41/2 yrs and you're just figuring this out? 

j/k .... let it go man, just let it go


----------



## withrespect

struggler44 said:


> Wow, on here 41/2 yrs and you're just figuring this out?
> 
> j/k .... let it go man, just let it go



  I have been on here for 4 1/2 years and you still don't realize that I don't have the ability to let things go? 








  Thanks for the pep talk.  I will try to let it go.


----------



## Hank

struggler44 said:


> As long as his partner is happy is all that matters



Ricardo?


----------



## RoseRed

Edith died!


----------



## struggler44

RoseRed said:


> Edith died!



Awwcheee!


----------



## MarieB

RoseRed said:


> Edith died!




I saw that


----------



## Dupontster

vraiblonde said:


> Dang, I thought "****s" was censored.



I just read this thread and I have come to a conclusion. You can use "####" as long as you explain #### you're using it for. I think.. Now leave me alone. my eyes hurt.




RoseRed said:


> Edith died!



I know. Wasn't that sad? Oh Archieeeeeeeeeeee.


Oh, look, now it won't show up..


----------



## Hank

#### testing one two. #### testing three four.


----------



## DoWhat

RoseRed said:


> Edith died!



She lived a long life.
RIP Edith.


----------



## Dupontster

Hank said:


> #### testing one two. #### testing three four.



See.


----------



## Hank

Dupontster said:


> See.



Vrai took our #### away!


----------



## Baja28

DoWhat said:


> Pete has one.


Speaking of.... has he posted or do we need to send out a search party?


----------



## Dupontster

Hank said:


> Vrai took our #### away!



I was really looking forward to using it too. I like ****s.


----------



## DoWhat

Baja28 said:


> Speaking of.... has he posted or do we need to send out a search party?



I just called the Coast Guard and the US Navy is standing by.


----------



## Dupontster

DoWhat said:


> I just called the Coast Guard and the US Navy is standing by.



He just went by here a while ago..


----------



## Dupontster

Does he have a sailboat or powerboat. Maybe this is him..


----------



## sockgirl77

Dupontster said:


> Does he have a sailboat or powerboat. Maybe this is him..


----------



## GW8345

sockgirl77 said:


> #### you. Take that how you want it. The way I see it, your candy ass is the one whining. Count how many posts you've made about a group of girls breaking rules because they supposedly threatened you. Ahhh what a man.



Eff you too you sub-human psycho bitch. If you are a woman I’d like to know what freaking planet you are from because no human woman is can be this eff’ing nuts and still function in society. 

And if you are a woman, you might want to learn how to act like one, I’ve seen drug addicted street walkers with more class and charm then you.


----------



## vraiblonde

GW8345 said:


> Eff you too you sub-human psycho bitch. If you are a woman I’d like to know what freaking planet you are from because no human woman is can be this eff’ing nuts and still function in society.
> 
> And if you are a woman, you might want to learn how to act like one, I’ve seen drug addicted street walkers with more class and charm then you.



Psst.  This is why they think you're hostile toward women.


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> Psst.  This is why they think you're hostile toward women.



But if he's unsure on her womanhood status, how can he be hostile towards women?


----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## mamatutu

GW8345 said:


> You know what, Mamatutu is 100% correct, and the hypocrisy in this thread is just dripping. The following members run around this site preaching tolerance but you are the most intolerant members;
> 
> Sockgirl77
> Withrespect
> MMDad
> KDENISE977
> Tom88
> Beta
> 
> Mamatutu made an innocent post and you jump all over her for no reason other than past transgressions. Here’s a novel idea, why don’t you actually practice what you preach, tolerance, give it a try before getting on your self-righteous high horse and flame some for posting an opinion. Newsflash morons, your opinion is not the only one that counts, nor is it the only one that’s right. It’s amazing that someone who runs around this site claiming to be so tolerant of others is telling others to STFU and to go away.
> 
> Socki, you are a true piece of work, I highly suggest you start taking some ginkgo biloba because you seem to forget how you run around this site spraying bullets at everyone but when someone returns fire you get all butt hurt and try to play the victim. You claim your comments were a joke but you did not use a  and given the tone of the thread, again, any reasonable person would take your comments as a threat. I’ve called you out on your hypocrisy numerous times and every time you get all butt hurt and whined like a candy ass, if you don’t like, don’t be a hypocritical bitch okay. Now, my personal opinion (since a you like giving yours) is to seek professional help immediately; I’ve seen explosives sitting in 160 degree heat more stable then you. If you are church going people, I’m surprise the church doesn’t burst into flames when you enter for you have forgotten one of the golden rules, he who is without sin may cast the first stone.
> 
> 
> Migtig, I’ve asked you at least a few times to produce proof to back up your accusations, you have yet to provide that proof yet you continue to assert that a fallacy, that bitch is slander. You claim to be standing up for someone but from what I’ve seen on this thread, Socki and WR are the last members on this site needing defending. No, you took this opportunity to take a shot at me because of past transgressions in the abortion thread. Now, you posted a poll to stir the pot, have committed several rule violations and are a pathological liar. If there is one person on this site that needs a frontal lobotomy it’s you.
> Hank, you’re just a troll, you show up when there’s a chit storm happening and stir the pot some more.
> 
> Now, you self-righteous hypocrites can get all butt hurt over some words posted on the internet and are going to let me occupy a space in your mind rent free ask yourself this............. who is the true mental case?



You had me at hello!


----------



## MarieB

Merlin99 said:


> But if he's unsure on her womanhood status, how can he be hostile towards women?



He knows she is a woman and is a bit too "angry" himself, and especially by pulling up TOS and claiming the threat ####

But, if women want to act all tough assed (like men?), then I so no reason why they should be expected to be treated like wildflowers


----------



## bohman

desertrat said:


> How can anyone take any of this seriously? Jeez!



Once  a blue moon, I think to myself, "What a shame that I don't know any of the forumites IRL."  And then I run across a thread like this and recover my sanity.

And I only made it two pages into this cluster-f.


----------



## mamatutu

bohman said:


> Once  a blue moon, I think to myself, "What a shame that I don't know any of the forumites IRL."  And then I run across a thread like this and recover my sanity.
> 
> And I only made it two pages into this cluster-f.



Well, you have just given more significance/proof to why the internet/technology is dehumanizing humans.  Try a meet and greet; you will not be disappointed.


----------



## ZARA

bohman said:


> Once  a blue moon, I think to myself, "What a shame that I don't know any of the forumites IRL."  And then I run across a thread like this and recover my sanity.
> 
> And I only made it two pages into this cluster-f.



LMAO I wish I could "Like this" more than once.


----------



## Dutch6

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Dupontster

...


----------



## KDENISE977

I heard this... a man who beats on a woman. Woman Beater can apply to men who verbally, mentally or physically abuse women to make up for their own weaknesses and insecurities. They usually dont have much going in their lives and it makes them feel better to pick on women to make up for their failures. Vitale is such a woman beater. ####ing Scumbag.


----------



## vraiblonde

mamatutu said:


> You had me at hello!


----------



## vraiblonde

KDENISE977 said:


> They usually dont have much going in their lives and it makes them feel better to pick on women to make up for their failures.



Meh.  In the cyberworld you are not a woman, just some type on a screen.  My take is he's a little nerdy guy who is merely flexing his digital muscles.  It's not unusual to see people on here break bad, and typically they wouldn't act like that IRL.  The ones who do act like that IRL are too busy smacking their bitch up to post about it.


----------



## Bann




----------



## Bann

Damn, the heat must be getting to everyone this weekend & everyone stayed home & inside.   Usually I only miss the good  stuff during the week!


----------



## struggler44

Bann said:


> Damn, the heat must be getting to everyone this weekend & everyone stayed home & inside.   Usually I only miss the good  stuff during the week!



Now it's a party ...


----------



## Dupontster

You girls need to get over yourselves and get in da kitchen and make your man a samwich or some pie. And serve it right now. 

Cartman: Yeah, if some girl tried to kick my ass, I'd be like, "hey, why don't you stop dressin' me up like a mailman, 
annnd making me dance for you while you go and smoke crack in your bedroom and have sex with some guy I don't even know, on my dad's bed!"  
Stan: Cartman, what the hell are you talking about?!  
Cartman: I'm just saying you're just a little wuss, that's all. 

Cartman: If some sissy chick tried to kick my ass I would say hey, missy, go knit me a sweater before I slap you in the face!

Cartman: I would never let a woman kick my ass. If she tried something, I'd be like, HEY! You get your bitch ass back in the kitchen and make me some pie! 

BTW, this will probably be my last post because I will be running for cover for the rest of my life.. 

If anyone knows my wife, please don't show this to her


----------



## sockgirl77

GW8345 said:


> Eff you too you sub-human psycho bitch. If you are a woman I’d like to know what freaking planet you are from because no human woman is can be this eff’ing nuts and still function in society.
> 
> And if you are a woman, you might want to learn how to act like one, I’ve seen drug addicted street walkers with more class and charm then you.



Okay.


----------



## Roman

GW8345 said:


> Eff you too you sub-human psycho bitch. If you are a woman I’d like to know what freaking planet you are from because no human woman is can be this eff’ing nuts and still function in society.
> 
> And if you are a woman, you might want to learn how to act like one, I’ve seen drug addicted street walkers with more class and charm then you.


Aren't you the one that posted something about "Living Rent-Free"? If you just stop posting, and calling people bitches, they'll leave you alone. Now be a good boy, and turn off your computer!


----------



## Bann

RoseRed said:


> F.U.
> 
> You have no idea.





vraiblonde said:


> What is wrong with you?



She made the thread focus on HER, that's what's wrong with her.  
JFC.


----------



## Bann

Baja28 said:


> Speaking of.... has he posted or do we need to send out a search party?


----------



## Bann

Dupontster said:


> He just went by here a while ago..


----------



## Bann

bohman said:


> Once  a blue moon, I think to myself, "What a shame that I don't know any of the forumites IRL."  And then I run across a thread like this and recover my sanity.
> 
> And I only made it two pages into this cluster-f.



Well you wouldn't find crap like this at the Meet & Greets.  It's not welcome, NOR would it be tolerated. 

We have a drama free zone at the Meet & Greets.  Those who continue to come out to them after the first time, do so because they really want to.  Those who don't for whatever reason - don't.  That's that and no big deal.


----------



## struggler44

bann said:


> she made the thread focus on her, that's what's wrong with her.
> Jfc.



jfc?


----------



## Bann

struggler44 said:


> jfc?




  Initials.  I was using the Lord's name in vain.  (Jesus "effing" Christ.)  

I probably should have toned it down & used the lesser known JMJ.  (Jesus, Mary & Joseph.)


(p.s.  why does my post appear in all lowercase letters when you quoted it?)


----------



## somdfunguy

KDENISE977 said:


> I heard this... a woman who beats on a man. Man Beater can apply to women who verbally, mentally or physically abuse men to make up for their own weaknesses and insecurities. They usually dont have much going in their lives and it makes them feel better to pick on men to make up for their failures. Vitale is such a man beater. ####ing Scumbag.









Bann said:


> (p.s.  why does my post appear in all lowercase letters when you quoted it?)



Sometimes the forums will do that, even if you force it uppercase.


----------



## struggler44

Bann said:


> Initials.  I was using the Lord's name in vain.  (Jesus "effing" Christ.)
> 
> I probably should have toned it down & used the lesser known JMJ.  (Jesus, Mary & Joseph.)
> 
> 
> (p.s.  why does my post appear in all lowercase letters when you quoted it?)



God's will; I didn't think I changed anything in the quote, maybe he finds it a lesser form of blasphemy when it's not yelled :shrug:


----------



## withrespect

♫   Heyyyyyy Macarena.... Ay! ♪ 


 It' been in my head for DAYS


----------



## Misfit

RoseRed said:


> Edith died!



Where was GW8345 when it happened?


----------



## somdfunguy




----------



## jazz lady

Good Lord.


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:


> Good Lord.



Not boring.


----------



## Beta

GW8345 said:


> You know what, Mamatutu is 100% correct, and the hypocrisy in this thread is just dripping. The following members run around this site preaching tolerance but you are the most intolerant members;
> 
> Sockgirl77
> Withrespect
> MMDad
> KDENISE977
> Tom88
> Beta
> 
> Mamatutu made an innocent post and you jump all over her for no reason other than past transgressions. Here’s a novel idea, why don’t you actually practice what you preach, tolerance, give it a try before getting on your self-righteous high horse and flame some for posting an opinion. Newsflash morons, your opinion is not the only one that counts, nor is it the only one that’s right. It’s amazing that someone who runs around this site claiming to be so tolerant of others is telling others to STFU and to go away.
> 
> Socki, you are a true piece of work, I highly suggest you start taking some ginkgo biloba because you seem to forget how you run around this site spraying bullets at everyone but when someone returns fire you get all butt hurt and try to play the victim. You claim your comments were a joke but you did not use a  and given the tone of the thread, again, any reasonable person would take your comments as a threat. I’ve called you out on your hypocrisy numerous times and every time you get all butt hurt and whined like a candy ass, if you don’t like, don’t be a hypocritical bitch okay. Now, my personal opinion (since a you like giving yours) is to seek professional help immediately; I’ve seen explosives sitting in 160 degree heat more stable then you. If you are church going people, I’m surprise the church doesn’t burst into flames when you enter for you have forgotten one of the golden rules, he who is without sin may cast the first stone.
> 
> 
> Migtig, I’ve asked you at least a few times to produce proof to back up your accusations, you have yet to provide that proof yet you continue to assert that a fallacy, that bitch is slander. You claim to be standing up for someone but from what I’ve seen on this thread, Socki and WR are the last members on this site needing defending. No, you took this opportunity to take a shot at me because of past transgressions in the abortion thread. Now, you posted a poll to stir the pot, have committed several rule violations and are a pathological liar. If there is one person on this site that needs a frontal lobotomy it’s you.
> 
> Hank, you’re just a troll, you show up when there’s a chit storm happening and stir the pot some more.
> 
> Now, you self-righteous hypocrites can get all butt hurt over some words posted on the internet and are going to let me occupy a space in your mind rent free ask yourself this............. who is the true mental case?


 ####ing 

Anyway, smart guy, I'd LOVE to hear what your supposed wife of 26 years would say if she read your posts where you threaten and belittle women, whether they threatened you first or not!  Being an old codger that you supposedly are, I'd have thought you would know a thing or two by this point in your life where what you're saying is nasty and threatening, while they just said they'd slap you silly for being a dip####.  If you're not a wife beater, your posts sure don't make it seem that way, since they make you seem like you hate women.  So again, try looking at what you actually said and maybe you'll notice why people are asking if you're a woman beater.  It's not hard if you have half a brain.





withrespect said:


> ♫   Heyyyyyy Macarena.... Ay! ♪
> 
> 
> It' been in my head for DAYS




I've had the Harlem Shake stuck in my head...


----------



## GW8345

Beta said:


> Anyway, smart guy, I'd LOVE to hear what your supposed wife of 26 years would say if she read your posts where you threaten and belittle women, whether they threatened you first or not!  Being an old codger that you supposedly are, I'd have thought you would know a thing or two by this point in your life where what you're saying is nasty and threatening, while they just said they'd slap you silly for being a dip####.  If you're not a wife beater, your posts sure don't make it seem that way, since they make you seem like you hate women.  So again, try looking at what you actually said and maybe you'll notice why people are asking if you're a woman beater.  It's not hard if you have half a brain.



Says the person who’s byline states they are brain dead and avatar states “I can’t brain today….I have the dumb”. If you want someone to take you as an intelligent person, don’t let their first impression of you be of a brain dead moron. 

Now, you say I should treat Socki and migtig as woman, I am, I am treating them just like they wanted to be treat, a woman who is treated as an equal. Socki threatened me, I merely replied stating the consequences of your actions. Migtig tried to intimidate and bully me with this stupid poll, I treated her in kind. Now, if both want to be treated like a Lady, that’s different, they both first have to act like a lady in order to be treated like one. There is a huge difference between being a woman and being a Lady, I treat woman as equals and Ladies like Ladies. I open door for ladies, say ma’am and am a perfect gentleman around ladies, woman, I treat as just like anyone else, an equal. If an equal threatened me, ran their mouth, was rude, belligerent, etc, they will receive the same treatment that they displayed. What has happened is that those woman acted like woman but what to be treated like Ladies, sorry, that is not going to happen. They want to do whatever they want then hide behind their gender, and when someone doesn’t treats them they think they should be treated they get all butt hurt and act like raving bitches. I merely treated them the same as they treated me and other members of this site, see how they acted, not very Lady like won’t you say. 

So you all can go on saying that I threatened them, belittled them, was rude, I merely treated them the way they have treated me and others, I treated them as equals. If they wish to be treated like a Lady, I highly suggest they start acting like one, if not, stop complaining when someone treats equally the way you are treating them and others.

You want to be respected, earn it, for respect is something you earn, not something given just because of your gender. A Lady earns respect by being polite, kind and considerate, a woman does not earn respect just due to the fact that she is of opposite gender.


----------



## sockgirl77

GW8345 said:


> Says the person who’s byline states they are brain dead and avatar states “I can’t brain today….I have the dumb”. If you want someone to take you as an intelligent person, don’t let their first impression of you be of a brain dead moron.
> 
> Now, you say I should treat Socki and migtig as woman, I am, I am treating them just like they wanted to be treat, a woman who is treated as an equal. Socki threatened me, I merely replied stating the consequences of your actions. Migtig tried to intimidate and bully me with this stupid poll, I treated her in kind. Now, if both want to be treated like a Lady, that’s different, they both first have to act like a lady in order to be treated like one. There is a huge difference between being a woman and being a Lady, I treat woman as equals and Ladies like Ladies. I open door for ladies, say ma’am and am a perfect gentleman around ladies, woman, I treat as just like anyone else, an equal. If an equal threatened me, ran their mouth, was rude, belligerent, etc, they will receive the same treatment that they displayed. What has happened is that those woman acted like woman but what to be treated like Ladies, sorry, that is not going to happen. They want to do whatever they want then hide behind their gender, and when someone doesn’t treats them they think they should be treated they get all butt hurt and act like raving bitches. I merely treated them the same as they treated me and other members of this site, see how they acted, not very Lady like won’t you say.
> 
> So you all can go on saying that I threatened them, belittled them, was rude, I merely treated them the way they have treated me and others, I treated them as equals. If they wish to be treated like a Lady, I highly suggest they start acting like one, if not, stop complaining when someone treats equally the way you are treating them and others.
> 
> You want to be respected, earn it, for respect is something you earn, not something given just because of your gender. A Lady earns respect by being polite, kind and considerate, a woman does not earn respect just due to the fact that she is of opposite gender.



Socki did not threaten your candy ass. God, you need to grow a set...


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:


> Socki did not threaten your candy ass. God, you need to grow a set...



A great example of unladylike behavior.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> A great example of unladylike behavior.



Because you're always a lady?


----------



## GW8345

sockgirl77 said:


> Socki did not threaten your candy ass. God, you need to grow a set...





> Originally Posted by GW8345
> Now that's not very nice is it.
> 
> And please explain to me why I should "STFU".





sockgirl77 said:


> Because it's so much easier than getting your ass kicked by angry women.



Now Socki, that’s not very Lady like is it?

Are you telling me that you can’t even discern a threat when you make one?

Wow, you can’t discern a real news story, a threat  when you make one or even act like a Lady, do we need to put a little “L” and “R” on your shoes for you?


----------



## sockgirl77

GW8345 said:


> Now Socki, that’s not very Lady like is it?coffee:
> 
> Are you telling me that you can’t even discern a threat when you make one?
> 
> Wow, you can’t discern a real news story, a threat  when you make one or even act like a Lady, do we need to put a little “L” and “R” on your shoes for you?



I was not trying to be a lady. I was trying to get you to shut up. I never said that I was going to kick your ass. I know how to act like a lady and I do. But, I have absolutely no reason to act like a lady when posting to a whining dweeb like you.


----------



## vraiblonde

sockgirl77 said:


> Because you're always a lady?



I am rarely a lady, but I also don't reach for the smelling salts when I challenge some man and he challenges me back.  My big girl panties are firmly in place.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> I am rarely a lady, but I also don't reach for the smelling salts when I challenge some man and he challenges me back.  My big girl panties are firmly in place.



As are mine...


----------



## withrespect

vraiblonde said:


> I am rarely a lady, but I also don't reach for the smelling salts when I challenge some man and he challenges me back.  My big girl panties are firmly in place.



Bath salts!?   The ones that make you want to chew off somebody's face?! 


Gross  I don't reach for those either.


----------



## KDENISE977

GW8345 said:


> Says the person who’s byline states they are brain dead and avatar states “I can’t brain today….I have the dumb”. If you want someone to take you as an intelligent person, don’t let their first impression of you be of a brain dead moron.
> 
> Now, you say I should treat Socki and migtig as woman, I am, I am treating them just like they wanted to be treat, a woman who is treated as an equal. Socki threatened me, I merely replied stating the consequences of your actions. Migtig tried to intimidate and bully me with this stupid poll, I treated her in kind. Now, if both want to be treated like a Lady, that’s different, they both first have to act like a lady in order to be treated like one. There is a huge difference between being a woman and being a Lady, I treat woman as equals and Ladies like Ladies. I open door for ladies, say ma’am and am a perfect gentleman around ladies, woman, I treat as just like anyone else, an equal. If an equal threatened me, ran their mouth, was rude, belligerent, etc, they will receive the same treatment that they displayed. What has happened is that those woman acted like woman but what to be treated like Ladies, sorry, that is not going to happen. They want to do whatever they want then hide behind their gender, and when someone doesn’t treats them they think they should be treated they get all butt hurt and act like raving bitches. I merely treated them the same as they treated me and other members of this site, see how they acted, not very Lady like won’t you say.
> 
> So you all can go on saying that I threatened them, belittled them, was rude, I merely treated them the way they have treated me and others, I treated them as equals. If they wish to be treated like a Lady, I highly suggest they start acting like one, if not, stop complaining when someone treats equally the way you are treating them and others.
> 
> You want to be respected, earn it, for respect is something you earn, not something given just because of your gender. A Lady earns respect by being polite, kind and considerate, a woman does not earn respect just due to the fact that she is of opposite gender.



Okay, I'm trying to take you seriously but your gallant rants are less effective when you randomly capitalizing words?


----------



## Grumpy

MJ said:


> I'm changing my vote to Grumpy and OVERSENSITIVE.


----------



## Misfit

withrespect said:


> Bath salts!?   The ones that make you want to chew off somebody's face?!
> 
> 
> Gross  I don't reach for those either.




Not bath salts silly...smelling salts. They taste different.


----------



## withrespect

Misfit said:


> Not bath salts silly...smelling salts. They taste different.



So one makes you crave human face, the other makes you crave the smell of human face? 





Ewww   That's gross.


----------



## sockgirl77

I like bacon salt.


----------



## Foxhound

M2C

I've been around the block once or twice. I have only hit one other human being once in my life, in anger. I was drunk at the time. It was a friend and a guy. This is not to say I have never been hit myself. If your a "man" as so many like to point out to people, you should be able to take a hit from a man or a woman. A "real man" WOULD NOT hit a female. If you are such a pussy @## you can't take a hit from anyone regardless of their sex and keep your head about you then I think less of you sir.

That being said, back in my drinking days I do admit to having slapped a woman, open handed, after first being slapped myself. I will not try and make excuses for my past transgression, but I will say I have matured quite a bit since those days. I abhor violence, and any weak @## P#$$#, who has to go around threatening to do violence against a female for any reason just shows his worth, or lack thereof.

I'm not saying I wont stand up. I will not sit idly by while someone perpetrates violence against someone. I hope however I am "MAN" enough to keep my response to what is necessary not what quells my inner anger or revenge. A "man" tempers his emotions and responds not with those, but with the appropriate response to defuse a situation, not to dominate it.

I have only read the first parts of this thread, and I am not directing M2C at anyone in particular. If you read this and think I am directing this at you, you are wrong. I am directing it at the idea of violence against females, and violence in general. If you read this and get all "butt hurt" you need to step back and figure out why my opinion bothers you so personally. You may find you have reason to dislike yourself. If so I would suggest you do some soul searching and either figure out how to forgive yourself, learn and grow, or go out and find someone of a like mind and go kick each others @###$.

Again JM2C


----------



## KDENISE977

sockgirl77 said:


> I like bacon salt.



Mmmmm....bacon


----------



## slotpuppy

Foxhound said:


> M2C
> 
> I've been around the block once or twice. I have only hit one other human being once in my life, in anger. I was drunk at the time. It was a friend and a guy. This is not to say I have never been hit myself. If your a "man" as so many like to point out to people, you should be able to take a hit from a man or a woman. A "real man" WOULD NOT hit a female. If you are such a pussy @## you can't take a hit from anyone regardless of their sex and keep your head about you then I think less of you sir.
> 
> That being said, back in my drinking days I do admit to having slapped a woman, open handed, after first being slapped myself. I will not try and make excuses for my past transgression, but I will say I have matured quite a bit since those days. I abhor violence, and any weak @## P#$$#, who has to go around threatening to do violence against a female for any reason just shows his worth, or lack thereof.
> 
> I'm not saying I wont stand up. I will not sit idly by while someone perpetrates violence against someone. I hope however I am "MAN" enough to keep my response to what is necessary not what quells my inner anger or revenge. A "man" tempers his emotions and responds not with those, but with the appropriate response to defuse a situation, not to dominate it.
> 
> I have only read the first parts of this thread, and I am not directing M2C at anyone in particular. If you read this and think I am directing this at you, you are wrong. I am directing it at the idea of violence against females, and violence in general. If you read this and get all "butt hurt" you need to step back and figure out why my opinion bothers you so personally. You may find you have reason to dislike yourself. If so I would suggest you do some soul searching and either figure out how to forgive yourself, learn and grow, or go out and find someone of a like mind and go kick each others @###$.
> 
> Again JM2C


----------



## Hank

KDENISE977 said:


> Okay, I'm trying to take you seriously but your gallant rants are less effective when you randomly capitalizing words?



And doesn't understand the difference between "woman" and "women"..... smells like JoeRider.


----------



## ZARA

vraiblonde said:


> My big girl panties are firmly in place.


Go commando. Problem solved.


----------



## GW8345

sockgirl77 said:


> I was not trying to be a lady. .


Obviously………



sockgirl77 said:


> I was trying to get you to shut up.


So, you run around here preaching tolerance but can’t tolerate someone saying things you don’t like.



sockgirl77 said:


> I never said that I was going to kick your ass.


You replied to my post stating that if I did not STFU, a group of angry women was going to kick my arse, are you not an angry woman and did you not imply that you would be part of that group since you included yourself by replying to my post?



sockgirl77 said:


> I know how to act like a lady and I do.


That is left to be seen………and I believe the occasions where you have acted like a Lady are as rare as JPC having an intelligent thought/post.



sockgirl77 said:


> But, I have absolutely no reason to act like a lady when posting to a whining dweeb like you.


I have never seen you act like a Lady on this site (I've been lurking this site for 8 years before I joined) and there must be a lot of whining dweebs because you respond to numerous members here the way you have responded to me. Didn't know you were an expert on whining dweeps, but then again, if you are one it's easy to spot others like yourself ain't it.


----------



## Pete

While not typically a violent person I feel the desire to punch everyone who posted in this thread because they seemingly need to be punched for different reasons.


----------



## nomoney

Pete said:


> While not typically a violent person I feel the desire to punch everyone who posted in this thread because they seemingly need to be punched for different reasons.


 

Thank god I didn't post, I hate being punched


----------



## ZARA

Pete said:


> While not typically a violent person I feel the desire to punch everyone who posted in this thread because they seemingly need to be punched for different reasons.



Ok...Now you need to go commando!!


----------



## Pete

ZARA said:


> Ok...Now you need to go commando!!



Perhaps I am.


----------



## ZARA

Pete said:


> Perhaps I am.


----------



## sockgirl77

GW8345 said:


>



Listen GW8675309...

Again, I did NOT threaten you, nor did I imply that I was going to be one of the women that kicked your ass. So, quit crying about people supposedly breaking the rules.


----------



## sockgirl77

nomoney said:


> Thank god I didn't post, I hate being punched


----------



## Misfit

nomoney said:


> Thank god I didn't post, I hate being punched



We were wondering where you’ve been nomoney. 

We just assumed you went blind and couldn’t post.


----------



## sockgirl77

Misfit said:


> We were wondering where you’ve been nomoney.
> 
> We just assumed you went blind and couldn’t post.



She has a braille keyboard and a talking monitor.


----------



## Misfit

sockgirl77 said:


> a talking monitor.



Is that like the Geico lizard?


----------



## sockgirl77

Misfit said:


> Is that like the Geico lizard?



No, it's like GW8675309...a talking box.


----------



## Misfit

sockgirl77 said:


> a talking box.


----------



## vraiblonde

Misfit said:


>



We could have some fun imagining what the talking box says.


----------



## RoseRed

I have heartburn.


----------



## GW8345

sockgirl77 said:


> Listen GW8675309...
> 
> Again, I did NOT threaten you, nor did I imply that I was going to be one of the women that kicked your ass. So, quit crying about people supposedly breaking the rules.



Please point out where I “cried” about anyone breaking the rules, I merely pointed out the violations and what rules applied, I saw no tears being shed in those posts.

I guess denial is a river in Egypt for you isn’t it?

You are not able to ascertain the meaning and implications of the words you post here. When you reply to someone’s post with a threat of violence, whether you directly named yourself or not, you implicate yourself as part of said violent act. 

A rational person has not problem understanding that, but then again, you are not a rational person are you?


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


> I have heartburn.



Chew a piece of mint gum.


----------



## MMDad

GW8345 said:


> Please point out where I “cried” about anyone breaking the rules, I merely pointed out the violations and what rules applied, I saw no tears being shed in those posts.
> 
> I guess denial is a river in Egypt for you isn’t it?
> 
> You able to ascertain the meaning and implications of the words you post here. When you reply to someone’s post with a threat of violence, whether you directly named yourself or not, you implicate yourself as part of said violent act.
> 
> A rational person has not problem understanding that, but then again, you are not a rational person are you?



Are you drunk?


----------



## GW8345

vraiblonde said:


> We could have some fun imagining what the talking box says.



Socki's already imagining things, one more shouldn't push her over the edge.


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:


> Chew a piece of mint gum.



I don't have any.


----------



## sockgirl77

GW8345 said:


> Please point out where I “cried” about anyone breaking the rules, I merely pointed out the violations and what rules applied, I saw no tears being shed in those posts.
> 
> I guess denial is a river in Egypt for you isn’t it?
> 
> You able to ascertain the meaning and implications of the words you post here. When you reply to someone’s post with a threat of violence, whether you directly named yourself or not, you implicate yourself as part of said violent act.
> 
> A rational person has not problem understanding that, but then again, you are not a rational person are you?



I am not motivated enough this morning to quote each time that you've cried about us breaking the rule. They're all in this thread. Go read through your spewage and find them.

No.

I know exactly what I posted and I did not threaten you. 

How about this...right now I seriously want to kick your ass. Am I going to? No. Did I say that I was going to? No. But, damn I'd certainly love to. 

You are just not worth the trip to jail or security clearance loss.


----------



## GW8345

MMDad said:


> Are you drunk?



Whoops, missed a few words, that's what happens when I have to dumb it down for Socki to understand.


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


> I don't have any.



Licorice?


----------



## Misfit

sockgirl77 said:


> Chew a piece of mint gum.



Mint gives me heartburn.  



I learned this during the great Christmas candy cane fiasco of 2004.


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:


> Licorice?



Eww.


----------



## sockgirl77

Misfit said:


> Mint gives me heartburn.
> 
> 
> 
> I learned this during the great Christmas candy cane fiasco of 2004.






P.S. I have a great story about one of those big candy cane sticks...


----------



## JeJeTe

RoseRed said:


> I don't have any.



Ice cream or milk usually help me when I have it.  Ice cream for lunch?


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


> Eww.



I agree.

Baking soda?


Pepcid?


Whatever pills Larry the Cable Guy advertises?


----------



## sockgirl77

JeJeTe said:


> Ice cream or milk usually help me when I have it.  Ice cream for lunch?



Bruster's van will be on base in less than a half an hour!


----------



## Misfit

sockgirl77 said:


> P.S. I have a great story about one of those big candy cane sticks...





I just got reflux.


----------



## PsyOps

I didn’t know we had so many ‘tough guys’ on here.  Anonymity is a beautiful thing.


----------



## sockgirl77

PsyOps said:


> I didn’t know we had so many ‘tough guys’ on here.  Anonymity is a beautiful thing.



I know. I'm such a meamie. I am so glad that nobody knows who I am.


----------



## Misfit

PsyOps said:


> I didn’t know we had so many ‘tough guys’ on here.  Anonymity is a beautiful thing.



I was amazed how much is on the internet just by putting user names into google. Not as much anony..anonymi..secret stuff as you'd think.


----------



## GW8345

sockgirl77 said:


> I am not motivated enough this morning to quote each time that you've cried about us breaking the rule. They're all in this thread. Go read through your spewage and find them.
> 
> No.
> 
> I know exactly what I posted and I did not threaten you.
> 
> How about this...right now I seriously want to kick your ass. Am I going to? No. Did I say that I was going to? No. But, damn I'd certainly love to.
> 
> You are just not worth the trip to jail or security clearance loss.


I pointed out the rule violations twice, didn’t know twice was a lot. 

As far as the lack of motivation, I see your laziness in look up what people say is not the only area you lack motivation in, you can’t even remember what you've written.

As far as you wanting to kick my ass, when you have to resort to the thought of initiating physical violence, you’ve lost the discussion/debate and are merely an emotional animal that is incapable of any rationally thought, now I know what I'm dealing with.

Socki, you’re just an internet tough guy, a Billy Badass behind a keyboard, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## sockgirl77

Misfit said:


> I was amazed how much is on the internet just by putting user names into google. Not as much anony..anonymi..secret stuff as you'd think.


He's definitely first rate. 



GW8345 said:


> I pointed out the rule violations twice, didn’t know twice was a lot.
> 
> As far as the lack of motivation, I see your laziness in look up what people say is not the only area you lack motivation in, you can’t even remember what you've written.
> 
> As far as you wanting to kick my ass, when you have to resort to the thought of initiating physical violence, you’ve lost the discussion/debate and are merely an emotional animal that is incapable of any rationally thought, now I know what I'm dealing with.
> 
> Socki, you’re just an internet tough guy, a Billy Badass behind a keyboard, nothing more, nothing less.



You cannot count.


----------



## slotpuppy

PsyOps said:


> I didn’t know we had so much ‘internet weiner wagging’ on here.  Anonymity is a beautiful thing.



:fixed:


----------



## nomoney

Misfit said:


> We were wondering where you’ve been nomoney.
> 
> We just assumed you went blind and couldn’t post.


 

  Na, just super busy.  My eyes are GREAT!


----------



## PsyOps

slotpuppy said:


> :fixed:



The only real 'tough guy' on here is Vrai and you people better learn that quick.












She skeers me


----------



## slotpuppy

PsyOps said:


> The only real 'tough guy' on here is Vrai and you people better learn that quick.
> 
> 
> She skeers me



She  me at the M&G friday.


----------



## Hank

MMDad said:


> Are you drunk?



Yup.... Smells like JoeRider


----------



## Beta

GW8345 said:


> Says the person who’s byline states they are brain dead and avatar states “I can’t brain today….I have the dumb”. If you want someone to take you as an intelligent person, don’t let their first impression of you be of a brain dead moron.



What does it say for you if I have the dumb and yet I can tell that you're not very smart?  Doss thot thar meen yew haiv thuh ekstrah dum?


----------



## RoseRed

Hank said:


> Yup.... Smells like JoeRider



I thought so back in early May.


----------



## sockgirl77

Hank said:


> Yup.... Smells like JoeRider



Not him. JoeRider doesn't live in Town Creek.

http://forums.somd.com/dogs/262194-found-dog.html


----------



## Radiant1

PsyOps said:


> The only real 'tough guy' on here is Vrai and you people better learn that quick.
> 
> She skeers me


----------



## BadGirl

You know what?

All of ya'll are being retarded.  

Yes, I said "retarded".  I'm not pc, not do I pratice the pc mentality.  Sorry.

But, anyway, who said what, when, and why just doesn't matter at this point.  End the nonsense and go back to posting about what ya'll had for lunch, for Chris'sake.

Someone "threatened" someone?  So what?
Someone beats someone up?  So what?

Quit posting repsonses to this crap and focus on what's important.

Asahi.  That's what's for lunch.


----------



## sockgirl77

BadGirl said:


> You know what?
> 
> All of ya'll are being retarded.
> 
> Yes, I said "retarded".  I'm not pc, not do I pratice the pc mentality.  Sorry.
> 
> But, anyway, who said what, when, and why just doesn't matter at this point.  End the nonsense and go back to posting about what ya'll had for lunch, for Chris'sake.
> 
> Someone "threatened" someone?  So what?
> Someone beats someone up?  So what?
> 
> Quit posting repsonses to this crap and focus on what's important.
> 
> Asahi.  That's what's for lunch.



Egg salad on wheat.


----------



## Radiant1

BadGirl said:


> You know what?
> 
> All of ya'll are being retarded.
> 
> Yes, I said "retarded".  I'm not pc, not do I pratice the pc mentality.  Sorry.
> 
> But, anyway, who said what, when, and why just doesn't matter at this point.  End the nonsense and go back to posting about what ya'll had for lunch, for Chris'sake.
> 
> Someone "threatened" someone?  So what?
> Someone beats someone up?  So what?
> 
> Quit posting repsonses to this crap and focus on what's important.
> 
> Asahi.  That's what's for lunch.



What you had for lunch is not nearly as entertaining! In fact, what you have for lunch is extraordinary boring. Be sure to post a pic of it on your fb!!


----------



## Bann

Misfit said:


> I was amazed how much is on the internet just by putting user names into google. Not as much anony..anonymi..secret stuff as you'd think.


   People should know better.  

 I only use "bann" on the SOMD forums, so I just Googled it to see what turned up.  A bunch O'  stuff, but none related to moi.


----------



## Radiant1

Bann said:


> People should know better.
> 
> I only use "bann" on the SOMD forums, so I just Googled it to see what turned up.  A bunch O'  stuff, but none related to moi.



I googled Radiant1 and the first two pages don't pertain to me. I didn't bother to look further.


----------



## BadGirl

Radiant1 said:


> What you had for lunch is not nearly as entertaining! In fact, what you have for lunch is extraordinary boring. Be sure to post a pic of it on your fb!!




Want me to bring you some Asahi?   

Ok, you're right. It's not nearly as entertaining, but I'm tired of the "he said, she said" dialogue.

I guess I could refrain from reading the thread, but I don't have that kind of self-control.


----------



## Beta

Radiant1 said:


> What you had for lunch is not nearly as entertaining! In fact, what you have for lunch is extraordinary boring. Be sure to post a pic of it on your fb!!



umm clearly you haven't seen their onion volcano lately.  That's much more exciting than anything GW could fathom.


----------



## Beta

Radiant1 said:


> I googled Radiant1 and the first two pages don't pertain to me. I didn't bother to look further.



I googled Beta and searched the first 1000 pages but NOT A DAMN THING RELATED TO ME!!  WTF is that about?!?!?!


----------



## BadGirl

Bann said:


> People should know better.
> 
> I only use "bann" on the SOMD forums, so I just Googled it to see what turned up.  A bunch O'  stuff, but none related to moi.





Radiant1 said:


> I googled Radiant1 and the first two pages don't pertain to me. I didn't bother to look further.


Hell, I just Googled "BadGirl" and hit on all kinds of great shiat.


----------



## sockgirl77

Radiant1 said:


> I googled Radiant1 and the first two pages don't pertain to me. I didn't bother to look further.



I googled sockgirl77 and this came up Urban Dictionary: Author sockgirl77.


----------



## sockgirl77

Beta said:


> I googled Beta and searched the first 1000 pages but NOT A DAMN THING RELATED TO ME!!  WTF is that about?!?!?!



ivf-infertility.com | Beta 84/ what are my chances?


----------



## RoseRed

Radiant1 said:


> I googled Radiant1 and the first two pages don't pertain to me. I didn't bother to look further.



I got nuffin.


----------



## migtig

You can shop for migtig on google!


----------



## PsyOps

Radiant1 said:


>



No, no, no... I've met her in person and she is scaaaaareeeeee.  And she's a master manipulator - when she's wearing the right clothing


----------



## sockgirl77

migtig said:


> You can shop for migtig on google!



You create lifelong bonds.


----------



## PsyOps

BadGirl said:


> Quit posting repsonses to this crap and focus on what's important.



Stop being a 'tough guy' and telling everyone what to do


----------



## ZARA

migtig said:


> You can shop for migtig on google!



Apparently I'm a clothing store

Fashion retailer Zara to open downtown L.A. store - Los Angeles Times

How Zara Grew Into the World’s Largest Fashion Retailer - New York Times


----------



## vraiblonde

PsyOps said:


> And she's a master manipulator - when she's wearing the right clothing


----------



## vraiblonde

If you google me you can see my Amazon book reviews.


----------



## Foxhound

Uh yeah. Google Foxhound. Boring!!!


----------



## MJ

10 pages of Michael Jackson


----------



## sockgirl77

MJ said:


> 10 pages of Michael Jackson



And pot...


----------



## MJ

sockgirl77 said:


> And pot...



  I didn't even really do a search.


----------



## sockgirl77

MJ said:


> I didn't even really do a search.



The first 3 pages really are Michael Jackson.


----------



## slotpuppy

I have a web site but it doesnt load at work.


----------



## MJ

sockgirl77 said:


> The first 3 pages really are Michael Jackson.



How long does he have to be dead before I can get internet cred!


----------



## sockgirl77

slotpuppy said:


> I have a web site but it doesnt load at work.


----------



## slotpuppy

sockgirl77 said:


>



Try slotpuppy.com.


----------



## sockgirl77

slotpuppy said:


> Try slotpuppy.com.



Find Cash Advance, Debt Consolidation and more at Slotpuppy.com. Get the 
best of Insurance or Free Credit Report, browse our section on Cell Phones or ...


----------



## slotpuppy

sockgirl77 said:


> Find Cash Advance, Debt Consolidation and more at Slotpuppy.com. Get the
> best of Insurance or Free Credit Report, browse our section on Cell Phones or ...



Let me know if you need help with any of those.


----------



## sockgirl77

slotpuppy said:


> Let me know if you need help with any of those.



Nah, I'm good. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Radiant1

slotpuppy said:


> Let me know if you need help with any of those.



I need a cash advance to pay for my belly dance class tonight. Someone stole my cc # over the weekend and went on a shopping spree leaving me temporarily broke.


----------



## slotpuppy

Radiant1 said:


> I need a cash advance to pay for my belly dance class tonight. Someone stole my cc # over the weekend and went on a shopping spree leaving me temporarily broke.



I can help you out. How much you need?


----------



## vraiblonde

Radiant1 said:


> I need a cash advance to pay for my belly dance class tonight. Someone stole my cc # over the weekend and went on a shopping spree leaving me temporarily broke.



I know a prince who's looking for a woman to help him funnel his millions into the US.  Want me to give him your email address?


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> I know a prince who's looking for a woman to help him funnel his millions into the US.  Want me to give him your email address?


----------



## Radiant1

slotpuppy said:


> I can help you out. How much you need?



 Thanks! I think I'll borrow from my man instead. He charges a different kind of interest on the loan and one that I'm more than happy to pay. 



vraiblonde said:


> I know a prince who's looking for a woman to help him funnel his millions into the US.  Want me to give him your email address?



 Ummm...no.


----------



## Dupontster

somdfunguy said:


>



I have one of them in my house right now but she has all four legs.. Spoiled rotten and hungry all the time.. Eats like a damn pig..


----------



## somdfunguy

Dupontster said:


> I have one of them in my house right now but she has all four legs.. Spoiled rotten and hungry all the time.. Eats like a damn pig..



i couldnt have one in my house.  id want to make bacon and pulled pork out of it every day.


----------



## Dupontster

somdfunguy said:


> i couldnt have one in my house.  id want to make bacon and pulled pork out of it every day.



Strips of bacon would be too small for me..


----------



## vraiblonde

So I either got an A on my test tonight, or I totally hosed with the Scantron and got an F.


----------



## Bay_Kat

vraiblonde said:


> So I either got an A on my test tonight, or I totally hosed with the Scantron and got an F.



I'm sure you did just fine.

Do you have to bring your own Scantrons?  We have bring our own.  I usually end up with more than I need and give them out to others. I just think it sucks that with the cost of the classes we have to buy these things.


----------



## somdfunguy

when in doubt choose C


----------



## vraiblonde

Bay_Kat said:


> I'm sure you did just fine.
> 
> Do you have to bring your own Scantrons?  We have bring our own.  I usually end up with more than I need and give them out to others. I just think it sucks that with the cost of the classes we have to buy these things.



No, they were provided.  I double and triple checked to make sure I was blacking out the right number for the right question.


----------



## Bird Dog

I googled Bird Dog and got my AV.


----------



## jazz lady

jazz lady said:


> Good Lord.



  X2 and then some.


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:


> X2 and then some.



The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Dupontster

Bird Dog said:


> I googled Bird Dog and got my AV.



I googled your AV and got Bird Dog.


----------



## somdfunguy

Bird Dog said:


> I googled Bird Dog and got my AV.



That is so odd because I got this 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 95883


----------



## Chris0nllyn

BadGirl said:


> You know what?
> 
> All of ya'll are being retarded.
> 
> Yes, I said "retarded".  I'm not pc, not do I pratice the pc mentality.  Sorry.
> 
> But, anyway, who said what, when, and why just doesn't matter at this point.  End the nonsense and go back to posting about what ya'll had for lunch, *for Chris'sake*.
> 
> Someone "threatened" someone?  So what?
> Someone beats someone up?  So what?
> 
> Quit posting repsonses to this crap and focus on what's important.
> 
> Asahi.  That's what's for lunch.













I don't know if was sad, or painful reading the last 29 pages.


----------



## Bird Dog

somdfunguy said:


> That is so odd because I got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 95883



That's my cousin!


----------



## inkah

vraiblonde said:


> you hormonal bitches.


----------



## withrespect

inkah said:


>


----------



## inkah

withrespect said:


>




She is one.  I am one.  You are one.  I say we embrace it and not worry.


----------



## Radiant1

inkah said:


> She is one.  I am one.  You are one.  I say we embrace it and not worry.



You're telling withrespect not to worry? :


----------



## withrespect

Radiant1 said:


> You're telling withrespect not to worry? :



 I don't worry about _everything!_

_just mostly everything..._


----------



## inkah

Radiant1 said:


> You're telling withrespect not to worry? :



I am going to have to fill the tank for her now aren't I


----------



## withrespect

inkah said:


> I am going to have to fill the tank for her now aren't I



My husband did this for me yesterday and I went inside to get milk all by myself.  

Getting out of the gas station was ... 

WR:  WAIT FOR AN OPENING!   DON'T GO YET!!!  OK GO!!!  GO!!! GO!!!!!!  

Husband:  SHUT UP, WOMAN!


----------



## Beta

withrespect said:


> My husband did this for me yesterday and I went inside to get milk all by myself.
> 
> Getting out of the gas station was ...
> 
> WR:  WAIT FOR AN OPENING!   DON'T GO YET!!!  OK GO!!!  GO!!! GO!!!!!!
> 
> Husband:  SHUT UP, WOMAN!



while he's driving, have you thought about closing your eyes and/or ducking your head when he's in situations like that?  Ignorance is bliss, after all.


----------



## Radiant1

Beta said:


> while he's driving, have you thought about closing your eyes and/or ducking your head when he's in situations like that?  Ignorance is bliss, after all.



I think he could make good use of both a gag and blindfold.


----------



## slotpuppy

Radiant1 said:


> I think he could make good use of both a gag and blindfold.



They might already do that in the bedroom.


----------



## Kris10

I just read this entire thread and wanted to add that I'm currently posting just to post


----------



## withrespect

Radiant1 said:


> I think he could make good use of both a gag and blindfold.






slotpuppy said:


> They might already do that in the bedroom.



 Y'all need to stop picture me doing sexual acts.   It's disturbing!


----------



## ZARA

withrespect said:


> Y'all need to stop picture me doing sexual acts.   It's disturbing!



Might want to check the phones and see if they have a folder of you.


----------



## slotpuppy

withrespect said:


> Y'all need to stop picture me doing sexual acts.   It's disturbing!



I wouldnt be slotpuppy anymore if I did that. :shrug:


----------



## KDENISE977

slotpuppy said:


> I wouldnt be slotpuppy anymore if I did that. :shrug:



slut daaaaaawg.  (I just like to say that)


----------



## slotpuppy

KDENISE977 said:


> slut daaaaaawg.  (I just like to say that)



It actually started as slut dog, then kris10 started slut puppy and it stuck.


----------



## Radiant1

withrespect said:


> Y'all need to stop picture me doing sexual acts.   It's disturbing!



It was slutpuppy who went there! I'm innocent! I was picturing you blindfolded and gagged sitting in the front seat of your car while your husband was driving away peacefully.


----------



## withrespect

Radiant1 said:


> It was slutpuppy who went there! I'm innocent! I was picturing you blindfolded and gagged sitting in the front seat of your car while your husband was driving away peacefully.


----------



## slotpuppy

Radiant1 said:


> It was slutpuppy who went there! I'm innocent! I was picturing you blindfolded and gagged sitting in the front seat of your car while your husband was driving away peacefully.



I was just following your lead. :shrug:


----------



## SG_Player1974

*A Novel idea*

Why dont all of you angry people stop whining about who is gonna threaten who and who is gonna beat up who and....

GET BACK TO WORK!!!!

None of this garbage is going to to happen if you just do what you are getitng paid to do and stop trolling the internet and forum all DAMN DAY!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

SG_Player1974 said:


> Why dont all of you angry people stop whining about who is gonna threaten who and who is gonna beat up who and....
> 
> GET BACK TO WORK!!!!
> 
> None of this garbage is going to to happen if you just do what you are getitng paid to do and stop trolling the internet and forum all DAMN DAY!!!



Hush you


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

vraiblonde said:


> Hush you


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> Hush you



Isn't that smiley breaking the rules? It looks like you're saying that you're going to smack him. :shrug:


----------



## Radiant1

sockgirl77 said:


> Isn't that smiley breaking the rules? It looks like you're saying that you're going to smack him. :shrug:



That hormonal bitch!!


----------



## withrespect

sockgirl77 said:


> Isn't that smiley breaking the rules? It looks like you're saying that you're going to smack him. :shrug:



It's a threat! Vrai you're going to get in trouble... 


...oh wait...


----------



## JeJeTe

My son accidentally head butted me this morning so now half my bottom lip is purple and bruised.....Does this classify him as a woman beater?  Hmmmm....


----------



## MMDad

Radiant1 said:


> That hormonal bitch!!



No, it's heartless bitch.


----------



## JenniferCNJR

I just google my former screen name....SCARY 
Second link was some profile I created who knows when


----------



## vraiblonde

Radiant1 said:


> That hormonal bitch!!



And let us never forget that.


----------



## BOP

Merlin99 said:


> What is it with all the "wah wah wah, he said he'd hit a woman". I'll let you know right now I'm equal opportunity when it comes to deafending my self too, if it comes down to it I'd shoot one to if it was required. This is the 21st century, you wanted to be equal, welcome to the party.
> 
> 
> This one for example



This one comes with commentary.


----------



## Radiant1

vraiblonde said:


> And let us never forget that.



I don't think we could even if we tried.


----------



## PJay

vraiblonde said:


> Dang, I thought "****s" was censored.


----------



## mamatutu

Homesick said:


>



Oh, no you didn't!    Seriously, though, this is when I knew GW8 was being maligned, and is a good guy.  I skimmed through this, but OMG, the comments are off the wall.  It is funny how people can assess people on a forum, and come to some conclusion that prompts them start a poll about that person.  That is just snarky sharky!  From this thread, maybe more will see what goes on here.  Good on ya!  I think GW8 will appreciate your effort to bring this thread back.  I just have this thought in my head tonight.  It is like clique sound/door slam.  Too darn funny!  

Love you, GW8, and you, too, Home!


----------



## Salvador

GW8345 said:


> Now, let’s examine this situation for a moment.
> 
> WR made a threat to harm anyone touching her child while responding to a post I mad advocating for corporal punishment to be allowed in school. While I was not implying that I would touch her child, I was advocating for it, thus, a reasonable person can construed that as a threat against oneself.
> 
> Socki, directly threatened me when she replied to a post I made asking why I should “STFU”, again, her words can be construed to be a threat by a reasonable person.
> 
> Now, according to the forum rules;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Socki clearly broke the no threatening rule and migtig broke the no personal attack rule by making this poll out that I am woman beater. Notice how every choice says I’m a woman beater, I would call that a personal attack and in a court of law, slander.
> 
> Funny how the cliché can run amuck here but when someone calls out on their hypocrisy you get all butt hurt.
> 
> Socki, I’m not the first person you’ve threaten, I’ve seen you do it before, along with a few others that, again, I won’t mention because I see no need to drag them into this so you can take your little victim mentality and shove it.
> 
> Now, if you ladies (and I use that term very loosely) want to run around, threatening people, trying to intimidate them with your little polls and bully them by ganging up on them go right ahead. None of you know me personally and I don’t know you but bear in mind, I will not back down nor will I “STFU” just because you said to and if we ever meet……..and you take a swing at me or threaten me, remember what I’ve said about that.



You beat women? 

Figures.


----------



## mamatutu

Salvador said:


> You beat women?
> 
> Figures.



From what I heard on this forum, you beat poor defenseless dishwashers and then throw them in the front yard. I assume they are of the mechanical kind.  If you are going to post, at least make sense.  Do you know GW8?  I don't think so.  Carry on.  Oh, there you are!


----------



## Salvador

mamatutu said:


> From what I heard on this forum, you beat poor defenseless dishwashers



News to me!


----------



## mamatutu

Salvador said:


> News to me!




I guess you don't keep up with the news. Not everyone is into technology.  I understand you more every time you post.  Hang in there, Sal.


----------



## somdfunguy

mamatutu said:


> I guess you don't keep up with the news. Not everyone is into technology.  I understand you more every time you post.  Hang in there, Sal.


----------



## mamatutu

somdfunguy said:


>




Are you ok?  Let me pick you up off the floor.  How is your creatively post a number thread going?


----------



## Beta

mamatutu said:


> *If you are going to post, at least make sense. *



You should consider taking your own advice one of these days.


----------



## sockgirl77

Holy crap!


----------



## withrespect

vraiblonde said:


> And honestly, you hormonal bitches get on my nerves big time.  Don't you dare try to pretend to be all big and bad, then wet your panties when some guy calls you out and won't take your ####.  You give all women a bad name and this is why they think we're stupid ****s - because of your stereotypical whiny girlie girl bull####.








Man... this thread must have really pissed me off because I have no recollection of it.  

***Blocked it out***


----------

